# 189 Invitations: September 2019



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Hi everyone,

We had a rather diminutive invitation round in August.
Lot of you are extremely disappointed. 

Let's hope for a better and healthier invitation round in September.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

perception30 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


All estimations have gone down the drain -_- and now uncertainty prevails. Let's hope for the best as otherwise no options as such. Not many can opt for 491/494 anyway due to long time with so much restrictions...

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

I was damn sure that I will get invite in August round since my eoi doe is June 12th ..but it was super disappointing 😥. Based on this may be September also they do the same like as 2019(march-may) inviting only 100ppl


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

let's wait to study the ISCAH estimations, then we can have a more reliable analysis of our case. Given that I don't know how ISCAH is going to make its predictions!! After the August round, all calculations are ruined to the ground


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Definitely there was a round happend with less than 50 invitations I'm assuming. that is the reason isach have not posted the predictions assuming they haven't got any inputs who got invited..Monday IST will get to know.


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

how long does it take for immi.homeaffairs.gov.au to publish the actual statistics? usually a couple of days, right?


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

They will update last week of the month


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

sammaleki said:


> how long does it take for immi.homeaffairs.gov.au to publish the actual statistics? usually a couple of days, right?


They usually update between 21-27 of every month. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Prashanna2018 (Apr 9, 2018)

I m shocked'! Looks like this damn country is against accountants!


----------



## hamidd (Oct 13, 2018)

sammaleki said:


> let's wait to study the ISCAH estimations, then we can have a more reliable analysis of our case. Given that I don't know how ISCAH is going to make its predictions!! After the August round, all calculations are ruined to the ground


In small rounds, the data provided by community is very small, and making predictions based on that is not close to real.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

We were very much sure about getting invitatation in August round ( with 80 Point in 261313 in 189 & 85 in 190). But August result has shocked us. As per previous few years trend from July to December they invite high numbers, but not sure what made them a decision change in August this year. There is no political decision change also, which might have impacted the invitation numbers. Only possibility is November rules change. But if that's the case, then I am not sure even with 80 points when we are going to get our call. Seriously frustrating.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

ParoP said:


> We were very much sure about getting invitatation in August round ( with 80 Point in 261313 in 189 & 85 in 190). But August result has shocked us. As per previous few years trend from July to December they invite high numbers, but not sure what made them a decision change in August this year. There is no political decision change also, which might have impacted the invitation numbers. Only possibility is November rules change. But if that's the case, then I am not sure even with 80 points when we are going to get our call. Seriously frustrating.


November point changes more sense because in 261313 one person with 80 points and DOE of 15th may also didn't get the invite. He is at just 2 days gap from the last invited DOE. Rest 80 pointers after this round are definitely gonna get huge in backlog. From DHA perspective definitely they would want to save the half quota or more for after November changes because there is no point in inviting 80% before that. We can just speculate and they would never explain such things -_-

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Has anybody purchased Iscah Monthly Visa Report?
https://www.iscah.com/members/

Is it worth the money?


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> November point changes more sense because in 261313 one person with 80 points and DOE of 15th may also didn't get the invite. He is at just 2 days gap from the last invited DOE. Rest 80 pointers after this round are definitely gonna get huge in backlog. From DHA perspective definitely they would want to save the half quota or more for after November changes because there is no point in inviting 80% before that. We can just speculate and they would never explain such things -_-
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


yeah saw the person's reply with DOE 15th May. Ours DOE is 7th June. Lets see finally when we get a call. 
April - June, we all know it will be minimal invitation, so that was fine, but this sudden result of August is beyond my understanding. and I believe even the Iscah and experts of migration are also in confusion. Hopefully by next few days picture will be more clear. last year I remember for few months govt official result was not declared, all updates I got from iscah & expat forum. I have doubt whether this time skill select official result will be out or we will have to wait for few months for it.


----------



## arjundogra (Aug 11, 2019)

Prashanna2018 said:


> I m shocked'! Looks like this damn country is against accountants!


Not seeing any positive thing for accountants. I am also not sure now with 85 points DOE 14th June. What is your DOE btw ?


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

arjundogra said:


> Not seeing any positive thing for accountants. I am also not sure now with 85 points DOE 14th June. What is your DOE btw ?


Accountants are doomed. 
There are 663 accountants with 85 points on 23rd May 2019.
Someone shared FOI on expat Forum.


----------



## arjundogra (Aug 11, 2019)

Piyali said:


> Accountants are doomed.
> There are 663 accountants with 85 points on 23rd May 2019.
> Someone shared FOI on expat Forum.


 That is really disheartening. Any news for auditors. I have also applied in that code since I am qualified for both


----------



## sheral singh (Jul 19, 2019)

perception30 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We had a rather diminutive invitation round in August.
> Lot of you are extremely disappointed.
> ...


No worries you would get the things sorted. I know being patient in these sort of situations can be somewhat an irk feeling. But there is no other option left. All the best for the same.


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

Is it related to any kind of slowdown in AUS?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

SupNami said:


> Is it related to any kind of slowdown in AUS?


It’s is related to overcrowding of the big cities of Australia and general negative views of citizens to allow more migration

Cheers


----------



## ozlife (Jun 4, 2019)

SupNami said:


> Is it related to any kind of slowdown in AUS?


Not really a slowdown but a simple case of demand and supply. Australia still wants migrants but there are too many aspirant migrants who want to call Australia home. So the government is taking their best pick.

The bottom line: if you're in top 5 or so percent, you get in. Otherwise you whinge and moan on online forums on how unfair the Australian Government is. I know - truth hurts!


----------



## Piyali (Dec 16, 2017)

Prashanna2018 said:


> I m shocked'! Looks like this damn country is against accountants!


Can you please share your points and DOE


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

SupNami said:


> Is it related to any kind of slowdown in AUS?


Partially Yes. The Banking and Insurance Royal Commission has wrecked havoc on the bottom line of Financial Industry, which has been the backbone of major Cities like Sydney and Melbourne. Finance Industry has also taken another hit due to Real Estate Slowdown. Banking sector has been shredding some weight for last few months and many have been let go. 

My hunch is that newcomers will struggle more to get into white collared roles.


----------



## Gun2392 (Aug 13, 2019)

*DOE - Jan 2019, ICT Business Analyst*

Hi Everyone,

I have been reading the thread. It is very disappointing to see the August results.

I heard from one of my friend that his friend with same profile as I but with DOE - NOV 2018 has received his invitation.

Anyone here received their invites with 75 points?

My Details:

Points - 75
Stream - ICT Business Analyst
DOE - Jan 2019


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

perception30 said:


> Has anybody purchased Iscah Monthly Visa Report?
> https://www.iscah.com/members/
> 
> Is it worth the money?


Probably not. You'll be paying $140 to get 13 reports of "personalised" estimations, speculations and wild guesses lol. I generally like the way ISCAH presents their findings and estimates, but this is borderline scammy...
You'll get as good a guess on this forum, for free...


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

Based on August round..what are the chances for 80 pointers doe is June for developer Programmer?


----------



## lucky_chikna (May 28, 2018)

fugitive_4u said:


> Partially Yes. The Banking and Insurance Royal Commission has wrecked havoc on the bottom line of Financial Industry, which has been the backbone of major Cities like Sydney and Melbourne. Finance Industry has also taken another hit due to Real Estate Slowdown. Banking sector has been shredding some weight for last few months and many have been let go.
> 
> My hunch is that newcomers will struggle more to get into white collared roles.


I second with your hunch. But on the upside, if you can get a job and are sitting on some cash, you can *finally* afford a home in Brisbane, if not Sydney/Melbourne.

Australia has sailed 27 years without a major financial setback or recession. It was lucky all these years as something or the else(immigration, mining boom etc) saved it. It can't get lucky every time. It is cruising for a bruising. The US(and along with it) the whole world seems to be staring at a long due recession. Many financial indicators like the US Treasury bond yield curves, Fed cutting rates, consumer spending pattern, negative job growth in high income sectors like tech and positive job growth in low profit to no profit sectors like education and healthcare, raising Gold prices etc are indicative of it. Global protectionism a.k.a trade wars are only abetting this.

Given this, I do not feel the low immigration numbers have a lot to do with the impending financial slow down. It seems like a political decision to make public happy and try to move infra strain from Syd/Melb or just to wait it out till November to see if people are interested in the regional visas.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lucky_chikna said:


> I second with your hunch. But on the upside, if you can get a job and are sitting on some cash, you can *finally* afford a home in Brisbane, if not Sydney/Melbourne.
> 
> Australia has sailed 27 years without a major financial setback or recession. It was lucky all these years as something or the else(immigration, mining boom etc) saved it. It can't get lucky every time. It is cruising for a bruising. The US(and along with it) the whole world seems to be staring at a long due recession. Many financial indicators like the US Treasury bond yield curves, Fed cutting rates, consumer spending pattern, negative job growth in high income sectors like tech and positive job growth in low profit to no profit sectors like education and healthcare, raising Gold prices etc are indicative of it. Global protectionism a.k.a trade wars are only abetting this.
> 
> Given this, I do not feel the low immigration numbers have a lot to do with the impending financial slow down. It seems like a political decision to make public happy and try to move infra strain from Syd/Melb or just to wait it out till November to see if people are interested in the regional visas.


There is no dearth of desperate applicants in the world
Many will apply knowing fully well that they will not get jobs of their skill in rural Australia but with the hope that they will somehow survive for 3 years and then move to cities or try to beat the system even earlier

So initially the scheme will be a success, but doubt if in the long run it will succeed

Cheers


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

lucky_chikna said:


> Given this, I do not feel the low immigration numbers have a lot to do with the impending financial slow down. It seems like a political decision to make public happy and try to move infra strain from Syd/Melb or just to wait it out till November to see if people are interested in the regional visas.


There is a real problem happening with over population in the major cities, and I think the public and government are getting more and more aware of this. In Sydney alone I have seen tremendous changes in just under 7 years, from increased road and public transport congestion to increased competition for a given service (ie. GP, school, etc). They build a lot of apartments but they don't do enough city planning. Some parts of the city are so grid locked that the infrastructure performs worst than most 3rd world countries, I'm not even exaggerating.

At the same time all the money goes to the major cities, and pretty much nothing is invested into rural areas. And that's also a massive problem. We know we need to attract more people outside the cities, but how does the government expect migrants to remain in regional areas if there are no adequate services or jobs?

Australia's economic growth relies almost solely on immigration. There is a reason why Australia didn't know recession and it's not because of the coal mines. It's because immigration numbers are so high that you can always inflate demand, and as a result production too.

Australia is in a bit of Catch-22 between spending the money to make rural areas attractive and spending the money to address rapid overcrowding in the cities. The best solution to solve this is to turn down immigration while you improve infrastructure, but that's another Catch-22 because by doing so we risk absolutely tanking the economy. What happens when everyone's Super starts decreasing, unemployment increasing, etc, especially that the market is already very weak?

I honestly have no clue how Australia will get out of this one...


----------



## razer (Apr 12, 2019)

What do you guys think about this news,

https://www.afr.com/politics/federal/government-offers-visa-fast-track-to-5000-20190812-p52g54

Do you think there is an impact of this for 189?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

razer said:


> What do you guys think about this news,
> 
> https://www.afr.com/politics/federal/government-offers-visa-fast-track-to-5000-20190812-p52g54
> 
> Do you think there is an impact of this for 189?


Those eligible for this visa, will not be on the forum


Cheers


----------



## maheshkrishnan90 (Aug 13, 2019)

Is anyone aware of EOI points for the August round for Analyst Programmer? Given that the no. of invitations have been less based on the thread, I assume the points would be high?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

maheshkrishnan90 said:


> Is anyone aware of EOI points for the August round for Analyst Programmer? Given that the no. of invitations have been less based on the thread, I assume the points would be high?


It would be 85 most likely as nobody with 80 got invite even with 2 days gap. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

Hi All,

Just wanted to understand the chances of getting an invite with 2613 code from Nov 16

I currently have 75 points including spouse(5 points). My spouse has a ICT major skill certified from ACS and also have 9 in each section from pte. But she is a business analyst (261111). So we choose to apply with my role and 75 is the maximum points we can get. 

Considering post November 16th we will have 85 points. Is there any chance of getting the invite?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

You and I have the same exact scenario. Post Nov 15 we will have 80 and not 85 due to spouse points and out situation would be same as now if not worse.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.iscah.com/august-2019-estimates-may-get-189-invite/

Are we screwed... 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

Need suggestion, 

I know, it would totally be my decision. But I am confused and kind of hopeless considering this month's round. I know, many are in the same hopeless situation, I can feel for them. 

Currently, I have 75 points with DOE 2nd August, 2019 for software engineer 261313 and I am single as well. 

After November, I am hopeful that I will get 10 points extra. So, I am asking should I wait for 189/190/491 or go with 489 as 489 will also be closed soon.


----------



## Lahori_Rajput (Jun 2, 2019)

Arshad.Nadeem said:


> Need suggestion,
> 
> After November, I am hopeful that I will get 10 points extra. So, I am asking should I wait for 189/190/491 or go with 489 as 489 will also be closed soon.


If I were you, I would wait for 189/190 post November.


----------



## abhyudev (Mar 12, 2019)

As far as what I read skill assessment is different from competent english. 

If I have my partner skills assessed - 10 points

If my partner has competent english - 5 points 

Unless skills assessment covers english criteria as well. Which I believe it is not. Please correct me of I am wrong.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

abhyudev said:


> As far as what I read skill assessment is different from competent english.
> 
> If I have my partner skills assessed - 10 points
> 
> ...


You are wrong
You can get maximum 10 points for spouse
You will be able to claim 1 , not both

Cheers


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

NB said:


> You are wrong
> You can get maximum 10 points for spouse
> You will be able to claim 1 , not both
> 
> Cheers


Any source for this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lakskant said:


> Any source for this?


Look at the points calculator published by many renowned Mara agents on their websites 
If you want a confirmation directly from DHA , you may have to wait till November when the scheme kicks in 

Cheers


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

lakskant said:


> Any source for this?


And it makes sense logically as well, a skilled spouse without English knowledge is of no use to the economy. Hence the 10 would include English competency as well.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

*lakskant*



kamskans said:


> And it makes sense logically as well, a skilled spouse without English knowledge is of no use to the economy. Hence the 10 would include English competency as well.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


I also initially thought it is only 10 until I went through this website where it says 15.
https://www.seekvisa.com.au/australia-pr-points-calculator-from-16-november-2019/


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

lakskant said:


> I also initially thought it is only 10 until I went through this website where it says 15.
> 
> https://www.seekvisa.com.au/australia-pr-points-calculator-from-16-november-2019/


They have got this wrong. Although I also wish it were true given I would benefit immensely with such a rule. But ISCAH and quite a few have stated it is only 10 at max.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

I cam across this document on EoIs pending for Accountants.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa190501585-document-released.PDF

This seems to have been got through Australia's freedom of information act. Any similar document for EOIs for 261313 would also help!


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

*A question*

I'm sure this has been asked loads of time before but here goes.

Because I'm single I'll get 10 points, bringing me up to 85. My question is, will 85 be the new 75? Or will 80 be the new 75? 

Because from what I know (and correct me if I'm wrong), a large amount of applicants will get 5 points, while less will get 10. To my surprise.. I found out there aren't as many single applicants as I thought there were.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

trulyanonymous said:


> I'm sure this has been asked loads of time before but here goes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think 80 will be the new 75.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Tanisha0704 (Aug 14, 2019)

Gun2392 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading the thread. It is very disappointing to see the August results.
> 
> ...


That is strange because as per the invitation round results published officially only people who applied on or before October (I forgot the date) with 75 points got the invites, disappointingly no one after that got. I have exactly the same profile as yours and my DOE is January 31 2019. And everyone says there is no hope.


----------



## Gersus (Feb 4, 2017)

kamskans said:


> I cam across this document on EoIs pending for Accountants.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa190501585-document-released.PDF
> 
> This seems to have been got through Australia's freedom of information act. Any similar document for EOIs for 261313 would also help!


That’s an interesting document. If anyone knows how to request this for a specific occupation, please let me and others now. It will help a lot when taking future decisions!


----------



## ninjatalli (Jan 27, 2019)

trulyanonymous said:


> I'm sure this has been asked loads of time before but here goes.
> 
> Because I'm single I'll get 10 points, bringing me up to 85. My question is, will 85 be the new 75? Or will 80 be the new 75?
> 
> Because from what I know (and correct me if I'm wrong), a large amount of applicants will get 5 points, while less will get 10.


Maybe a stupid question; but I wonder if the point system swap will create a lot of confusion. Consider the following scenario

Individual 1 (Married with the spouse qualifying all conditions) : 75 points (inclusive of 10 points for spouse) >>>> Medium feasibility of getting invitation
Individual 2 (Single) : 70 points (no points on spouse/single) >>>> Very low probability of getting invitation

Post Nov:-
Individual 1: 75 points >>>> Probability goes lower compared to pre-Nov scene
Individual 2: 80 points >>>> Higher feasibility 

If this is the system to-be; I would expect very less movement over the next 3 months as there will have to be a lot of changes post Nov. How does a candidate get to know if s/he has moved up or down on the point system? Does s/he get an notification/mail?



> To my surprise.. I found out there aren't as many single applicants as I thought there were.


How did you get this info?


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

Here is a useful information. As of 11th April, there were a total of 60 - 80 pointers, 569 - 75 ponters and 3,115 - 70 pointers waiting in the system for 261313 Anszco code. 
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2019

Now with the queue only growing - with the assumption of an additional 300 a month for new 75 pts, this would have increased pending 75 pointers to ABOUT 2000+ In my opinion. With another 50+ 80 pointers also waiting untill August.

The occupation ceiling for 20119-20 for 261313 is 8,748. 
https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/occupation-ceilings

As per ISCAH DHA will try and fill around 70% of each occupational ceiling and will split the ceiling half for 189s and half for the new 491s that start from 16/11/2019
https://www.iscah.com/august-2019-estimates-may-get-189-invite/

Now 70% of 8748 is around 6000. And half of it would be 3000. 

If nothing changed henceforth, with these numbers it is likely the 75 pointers waiting in the line should ideally get calls before the end of the financial year for sure. Which is in line with ISCAH estimates. 80 pointers all the more sooner. 

But, the November 16 change will throw all the above analysis into the bin. And we are back to square one. Uncertainty.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

If anything I think this point change will even out the imbalance between singles and couples. It was never fair that couples would get extra points considering they're taking up twice the headcount if you look at it from a basic immigration figure point of view. It made even less sense from an economical standpoint since the couples are statistically much more likely to cost more to the taxpayer in terms of government services, medicare, etc.


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> If anything I think this point change will even out the imbalance between singles and couples. It was never fair that couples would get extra points considering they're taking up twice the headcount if you look at it from a basic immigration figure point of view. It made even less sense from an economical standpoint since the couples are statistically much more likely to cost more to the taxpayer in terms of government services, medicare, etc.


What if the skilled couple and single have same score with same DOE.

The couple gets preference?


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

ninjatalli said:


> Maybe a stupid question; but I wonder if the point system swap will create a lot of confusion. Consider the following scenario
> 
> Individual 1 (Married with the spouse qualifying all conditions) : 75 points (inclusive of 10 points for spouse) >>>> Medium feasibility of getting invitation
> Individual 2 (Single) : 70 points (no points on spouse/single) >>>> Very low probability of getting invitation
> ...


From Iscah:
34% will gain 10 points from being single or having an aussie partner
06% will gain 10 points from a partner with skills assessment and competent english
20% will gain 5 points from having a partner with competent english
40% will gain 0 points

Granted, this post was on May 31st. So some stats may have potentially changed?

But before this was posted, I hadn't thought that only 34% of applicants were single.


----------



## ninjatalli (Jan 27, 2019)

lakskant said:


> I also initially thought it is only 10 until I went through this website where it says 15.



I believe the language is misleading but basically, they are saying the changes are 10 points for an equally skilled spouse while only 5 points for a relatively lesser (or un-) skilled spouse but atleast has competent english (IELTS 6+ or PTE 50+)



> – 10 points for *a skilled spouse *or de facto partner;
> 
> – 10 points for certain Science, Technology, Engineering and Mathematics (STEM) qualifications;
> 
> – 5 points for a spouse or de facto partner *with ‘competent English’*;


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

trulyanonymous said:


> From Iscah:
> 
> 34% will gain 10 points from being single or having an aussie partner
> 
> ...


34% being single is actually a huge number. 

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

lakskant said:


> What if the skilled couple and single have same score with same DOE.
> 
> The couple gets preference?


I guess whichever DOE is first in the system?


----------



## Rahul_AUS (Jul 27, 2017)

kamskans said:


> 34% being single is actually a huge number.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk




Not all singles have high points at the moment. Among those 34% singles very less number of people may have high points (75+).

If most of the 80 pointers are single, they will get 90 points after November. Cut-off will also be increased based on the number of people having high points.

If we can get how many singles are sitting on 75/80 points, we can get more meaningful predictions.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kamskans said:


> Here is a useful information. As of 11th April, there were a total of 60 - 80 pointers, 569 - 75 ponters and 3,115 - 70 pointers waiting in the system for 261313 Anszco code.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/access-and-accountability/freedom-of-information/disclosure-logs/2019
> 
> Now with the queue only growing - with the assumption of an additional 300 a month for new 75 pts, this would have increased pending 75 pointers to ABOUT 2000+ In my opinion. With another 50+ 80 pointers also waiting untill August.
> ...


ISCAH told over email in June that as of 11th June there were 2k EOIs in the system for 2613 with 75 and above and 500 lodging every month. 

So if that's the case then we have roughly 300 per month for 75 as per this FOI and perhaps 400 per Iscah thus making the total pending EOIs approximately 2100-2800 by September round and if we count pending 80 then that would be some where 200-400 and 85 pointers around 50-100. 

Latest FOI would be great to have to confirm all these speculations. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> ISCAH told over email in June that as of 11th June there were 2k EOIs in the system for 2613 with 75 and above and 500 lodging every month.
> 
> So if that's the case then we have roughly 300 per month for 75 as per this FOI and perhaps 400 per Iscah thus making the total pending EOIs approximately 2100-2800 by September round and if we count pending 80 then that would be some where 200-400 and 85 pointers around 50-100.
> 
> ...


For that we need some one there to request the data from DHA.

What would also help is the number of single applicants and the points that have EoIs with.

Because my assessment is that post November married folks are going to be hard hit. Even the ones with skilled spouses.

ISCAH says 34% are single applicants. Single applicants being young generally would have a hard time upping their points. So most would be at 70 and a few at 75. 

Post November, they would jump to 80 and 85 respectively.

Married couple in 75 with skilled spouses can jump to 80 pts by November.

The 70 pointers single applicants may have earlier EOI dates. So when they jump to 80 they would go higher in the queue compared to married skilled couple. 

So all married folks sitting at 75 currently would be pushed behind the 75 and 70 pt singles now.

Disappointing really.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

kamskans said:


> For that we need some one there to request the data from DHA.
> 
> What would also help is the number of single applicants and the points that have EoIs with.
> 
> ...


what is married couple with 80 points(including 5 points from spouse) after november points change they will have 85 points(5 more points because of new skilled spouse rule)


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

hari2665 said:


> what is married couple with 80 points(including 5 points from spouse) after november points change they will have 85 points(5 more points because of new skilled spouse rule)


Those with 80 points now, whether married or not should likely be called whenever DHA does a 1000+ round next. So they are in wayyy better position. They can't forever be calling in 100s. Anyway that's just my opinion.

Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

kamskans said:


> Those with 80 points now, whether married or not should likely be called whenever DHA does a 1000+ round next. So they are in wayyy better position. They can't forever be calling in 100s. Anyway that's just my opinion.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 6.1 using Tapatalk


that is the hunch here ..i'm having 80 points(including 5 points from spouse) ..based on teh august round it looks like they gona continue this till November(my assumption)..and yeas if they send 1000+ in september all 80 pointers will be cleared


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

I have 80 points for sc189 in Mechanical Engineer (233512). DOE is 3/8/19. Is there any chance of getting ITA in next September round if DHA send 1000 invitations?


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

Here is the table giving the EoIs in submitted status as of April across all codes and points.
https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190400682-document-released.PDF


----------



## muffin11 (Jan 12, 2019)

All views are welcome, but could we please stick to discussion on September round in this thread, as tempting as it is to discuss post Nov scenarios? No offence to anyone, but will be good to stick to the topic of the thread title. Thanks and apologies if I'm wrong as I'm quite new to the forums.


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

muffin11 said:


> All views are welcome, but could we please stick to discussion on September round in this thread, as tempting as it is to discuss post Nov scenarios? No offence to anyone, but will be good to stick to the topic of the thread title. Thanks and apologies if I'm wrong as I'm quite new to the forums.


I agree with the suggestion. Maybe someone can start the separate thread for points change from 16th Nov so folks can provide their valuable thoughts there and help each other while keeping the discussion of this thread relevant to Sep invitation only.
Thanks.


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

muffin11 said:


> All views are welcome, but could we please stick to discussion on September round in this thread, as tempting as it is to discuss post Nov scenarios? No offence to anyone, but will be good to stick to the topic of the thread title. Thanks and apologies if I'm wrong as I'm quite new to the forums.


well said. However, I understand the cocern of other members of the forum, they worry about the next round, but actually no reliable news is coming out. So, I would say there is not much to discuss for now, untill the department of home affairs published the August round details.


----------



## Ishpreetji (Aug 14, 2019)

I dont expect much out of September, or any other invitation round. Im stuck at 75, doe being 28th march 2019 for 261313. 
I guess it's time to look elsewhere. After spending more than $150k in tuition fee and living expenses, it comes down to this. ðŸ˜*


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

Ishpreetji said:


> I dont expect much out of September, or any other invitation round. Im stuck at 75, doe being 28th march 2019 for 261313.
> I guess it's time to look elsewhere. After spending more than $150k in tuition fee and living expenses, it comes down to this. ðŸ˜*


You may have a chance after November? Assuming you're single or your partner has been skill assessed.


----------



## Gracious0 (Jul 8, 2019)

Hi,

My EOI for 189 will be 85 and NSW 190 will be 90 for general accountant.

My EOI will be updated in end of October 2019

Is there any chance in November round??


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

kamskans said:


> For that we need some one there to request the data from DHA.
> 
> What would also help is the number of single applicants and the points that have EoIs with.
> 
> ...


As per Iscah, currently there are 420 EOIs for 80 pointers and 2200 for 75 pointers in 2613 pro rata as of 11 August. 

They are still waiting for July and August FOIs to get the latest number while above stats are based on FOI in May and number of applicants per month. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## lakskant (Apr 17, 2019)

The new headhunt for top talent will also increase the people appying for 189 visa.

Not sure whether they have any preference. But there are chances that the government will pipeline very less per invitation round until they start the new changes in November and this top talent program.

https://www.itnews.com.au/news/aust...nt-tech-talent-for-permanent-residency-529508


----------



## fugitive_4u (Nov 7, 2016)

rocktopus said:


> Australia's economic growth relies almost solely on immigration. There is a reason why Australia didn't know recession and it's not because of the coal mines. It's because immigration numbers are so high that you can always inflate demand, and as a result production too.


Yes and No....

Yes, because most immigrants immediately aim at getting a job and then tax starts flowing into govt coffers. Then comes vehicles, spending, housing etc.

No, because the last major slowdown was due to sub-prime lending, for which Oz banks had no exposure, hence they were unaffected. Major US / European bank footprint in Australia is negligible and the big 4 are all local.


----------



## Superga89 (Aug 15, 2019)

Is there anyone who can shed some light regarding invitations for RNs. I currently have 80 points with DOE june 21, 2019.


----------



## Superga89 (Aug 15, 2019)

kamskans said:


> Here is the table giving the EoIs in submitted status as of April across all codes and points.
> https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2019/fa-190400682-document-released.PDF


How did you get this? Any chance of a more recent data?


----------



## mansawant (Oct 23, 2011)

Superga89 said:


> Is there anyone who can shed some light regarding invitations for RNs. I currently have 80 points with DOE june 21, 2019.


Hi there,

If you don't mind could you break up your 80 points and what's your speciality (medical, surgical, Critical care). I have seen one member got invite this month but not sure with 80 or 85 points. 

Thanks.


----------



## alibaig (Aug 16, 2019)

*Foi*

Hi can you able to share latest FOI, if you have that would be great help.


----------



## giegie134 (Jan 10, 2019)

Hi guys, is there any chance to get an invitation for this coming September round for Developer Programmer at 189: 80points and 190: 85 points, my DOE is 20th May 2019. Appreciate your input.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

giegie134 said:


> Hi guys, is there any chance to get an invitation for this coming September round for Developer Programmer at 189: 80points and 190: 85 points, my DOE is 20th May 2019. Appreciate your input.


Unlikely if they invite 100 people again in September. If they invite more (say 1000) then you've got a v.good chance.

The emerging opinion is we think invitation numbers will be low until atleast December but it's all guessing.


----------



## siby.kuriakose (Jul 19, 2019)

Superga89 said:


> How did you get this? Any chance of a more recent data?


Do you have the latest document kn Number of EOIs through FOI?

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## I.Chowdhury (Nov 9, 2018)

About the anticipated November changes on the point system:
DHA should impose restrictions like: "If someone claims 10 points as a single applicant, then he/she will not be eligible to get married or to include spouse for the next 5/6 years to keep the productivity to the same level. Also, if someone claims partner point, then his/her must have to get employed within 5/6 months after getting the PR". If this does not happen then there is no point in just giving 10 points to the single applicants or applicants with skill assessed partners, who might be getting married on the next day or whose partners will never do any skilled position job after getting PR. I think a responsible department like DHA should never be too judgemental and disrespectful about the status of conjugal life of the applicants... It is humiliating


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

I.Chowdhury said:


> About the anticipated November changes on the point system:
> DHA should impose restrictions like: "If someone claims 10 points as a single applicant, then he/she will not be eligible to get married or to include spouse for the next 5/6 years to keep the productivity to the same level. Also, if someone claims partner point, then his/her must have to get employed within 5/6 months after getting the PR". If this does not happen then there is no point in just giving 10 points to the single applicants or applicants with skill assessed partners, who might be getting married on the next day or whose partners will never do any skilled position job after getting PR. I think a responsible department like DHA should never be too judgemental and disrespectful about the status of conjugal life of the applicants... It is humiliating


Relax!!!
It is what it is.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Koenz (Aug 19, 2019)

Small question guys,

In November this year I will have 5 years work experience, does the EOI automatically change the points or do I have to make a new EOI for that? Because now I could only count for 5 points with 3 years of work experience.

Thanks!


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

I.Chowdhury said:


> About the anticipated November changes on the point system:
> DHA should impose restrictions like: "If someone claims 10 points as a single applicant, then he/she will not be eligible to get married or to include spouse for the next 5/6 years to keep the productivity to the same level. Also, if someone claims partner point, then his/her must have to get employed within 5/6 months after getting the PR". If this does not happen then there is no point in just giving 10 points to the single applicants or applicants with skill assessed partners, who might be getting married on the next day or whose partners will never do any skilled position job after getting PR. I think a responsible department like DHA should never be too judgemental and disrespectful about the status of conjugal life of the applicants... It is humiliating


The difference is that if a single applicant gets married and later applies for a spouse visa the spouse will enter under a different visa stream and not take one of the very limited visas available in the 189 stream.

Not saying all the new regulations make perfect sense, but there are some reasons for the changes.


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

Koenz said:


> Small question guys,
> 
> In November this year I will have 5 years work experience, does the EOI automatically change the points or do I have to make a new EOI for that? Because now I could only count for 5 points with 3 years of work experience.
> 
> Thanks!


Will automatically update your EOI as long as you completed it correctly on the system.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Koenz said:


> Small question guys,
> 
> In November this year I will have 5 years work experience, does the EOI automatically change the points or do I have to make a new EOI for that? Because now I could only count for 5 points with 3 years of work experience.
> 
> Thanks!


It's auto. You don't need to change anything. If EOI is 6-12 months old then it maybe good idea to create a new one instead as after point change your DOE will change anyway. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> The difference is that if a single applicant gets married and later applies for a spouse visa the spouse will enter under a different visa stream and not take one of the very limited visas available in the 189 stream.
> 
> 
> 
> Not saying all the new regulations make perfect sense, but there are some reasons for the changes.


Exactly. The spouse visa cost is around 8k and with other cost including it can go upto 10k or more. So what seems an advantage at the time of 189 might be not so beneficial in terms of cost. But for who can afford this, it doesn't matter. 

Not all changes makes sense and neither are they supposed to. Whatever DHA decides, it will benefit some and to some it won't. DHA wants to earn same or more money while pushing new regional visas. So let's see. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Koenz said:


> Small question guys,
> 
> In November this year I will have 5 years work experience, does the EOI automatically change the points or do I have to make a new EOI for that? Because now I could only count for 5 points with 3 years of work experience.
> 
> Thanks!


In the EOI If you have marked the current job as RELEVANT and left the TO Date blank, then the system will bump up your points when you become eligible 

Cheers


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

NB said:


> In the EOI If you have marked the current job as RELEVANT and left the TO Date blank, then the system will bump up your points when you become eligible
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


NB, do you know if it calculates based on exact dates or just the months?

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> NB, do you know if it calculates based on exact dates or just the months?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Exact dates
You also have to use exact dates when submitting in the EOI , not rounded off 

Cheers


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

I.Chowdhury said:


> About the anticipated November changes on the point system:
> DHA should impose restrictions like: "If someone claims 10 points as a single applicant, then he/she will not be eligible to get married or to include spouse for the next 5/6 years to keep the productivity to the same level. Also, if someone claims partner point, then his/her must have to get employed within 5/6 months after getting the PR". If this does not happen then there is no point in just giving 10 points to the single applicants or applicants with skill assessed partners, who might be getting married on the next day or whose partners will never do any skilled position job after getting PR. I think a responsible department like DHA should never be too judgemental and disrespectful about the status of conjugal life of the applicants... It is humiliating


ohhh my gaaawwtt!! Even North Korea wouldn't put such conditions.

If any PR holder want to marry, that is his choice and private life. At least his/her partner will not take a 189/190 skilled visa (assuming he/she marrying from offshore).

the system is just starting to be fair. Next big step would be to give partner point only if both are on the same level of point say 70,70 give them 75, you can't come with primary 70 and his/her partner 55 and then both claim 75 (+5 partner)


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

pcdfrost said:


> The difference is that if a single applicant gets married and later applies for a spouse visa the spouse will enter under a different visa stream and not take one of the very limited visas available in the 189 stream.
> 
> Not saying all the new regulations make perfect sense, but there are some reasons for the changes.


should have read this before answering ..would have spared me few mins


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

berriberri said:


> ohhh my gaaawwtt!! Even North Korea wouldn't put such conditions.
> 
> If any PR holder want to marry, that is his choice and private life. At least his/her partner will not take a 189/190 skilled visa (assuming he/she marrying from offshore).
> 
> the system is just starting to be fair. Next big step would be to give partner point only if both are on the same level of point say 70,70 give them 75, you can't come with primary 70 and his/her partner 55 and then both claim 75 (+5 partner)


Common you are asking something really unfair here. If the same level why they need to submit profile together since they can do it on themselves and get 10p for bachelors then marry later? 
I know there are tons of partners who have nothing to do with skilled migrants but still get PR thru pathway. However me having a partner, she works in the industry for many years and her industry needs nothing but more workers and Oz couldn’t have enough, but then her occupation is unluckily not the same 189 list with me then she did contribute none points to us at all. So what fair is here? 
You probably dont need 79 pte to work as a tradies, painters, workers, brick layers right? 
Even the SOL list is outdated already!


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Common you are asking something really unfair here. If the same level why they need to submit profile together since they can do it on themselves and get 10p for bachelors then marry later?
> I know there are tons of partners who have nothing to do with skilled migrants but still get PR thru pathway. However me having a partner, she works in the industry for many years and her industry needs nothing but more workers and Oz couldn’t have enough, but then her occupation is unluckily not the same 189 list with me then she did contribute none points to us at all. So what fair is here?
> You probably dont need 79 pte to work as a tradies, painters, workers, brick layers right?
> Even the SOL list is outdated already!


It's not about skilled or unskilled. Under current system a spouse can easily come to Australia with or without points.

It's the extra points they get if the spouse is the skilled, that's the point of contention.

How are singles supposed to compete with these skilled couples? By getting married to one? or by working 3 years (or 1 year in Oz) to gain 5 points? There was no way of leveling with couples without investing considerable amount of precious time. Singles were short on points for being single.

Now though, a skilled couple on one application is equal to a single on one application. The advantage couples used to get for being a couple has been nullified. So if anyone is a skilled couple, all well and good, just that u r now on same level as single applicant, which is fair.

Bringing an extra skilled person with u to the country and getting points for it was a privilege not an entitlement.


----------



## gaikwaduc (May 28, 2018)

NB said:


> Exact dates
> You also have to use exact dates when submitting in the EOI , not rounded off
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, what about DOE in this case? Will it change or remain same as previous?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## gaikwaduc (May 28, 2018)

NB said:


> In the EOI If you have marked the current job as RELEVANT and left the TO Date blank, then the system will bump up your points when you become eligible
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


What about DOE in this case? Will it change or remain same as previous?

Thanks

Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Dear experts, 
I have presently 75 points in telecom network engineer category (263312) and my DOE is 8th May 2019. After 16th November I can add 5 more language points against my spouse, so based on these circumstances do you advise me to fly to Australia for naati-CCL to gain 5 more points if 85 score will be enough to secure the invite in my category after November round?


----------



## I.Chowdhury (Nov 9, 2018)

pcdfrost said:


> The difference is that if a single applicant gets married and later applies for a spouse visa the spouse will enter under a different visa stream and not take one of the very limited visas available in the 189 stream.
> 
> Not saying all the new regulations make perfect sense, but there are some reasons for the changes.


But the thing is those post added partners will eventually be permanent residents, aren't they? So, why they should be kept in a stressful situation for so long under a different visa category? They are humans, not animals...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

gaikwaduc said:


> Hi NB, what about DOE in this case? Will it change or remain same as previous?
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Sent from my SM-G610F using Tapatalk


If your points change, then doe will change
Else it will remain same

Cheers


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

I.Chowdhury said:


> But the thing is those post added partners will eventually be permanent residents, aren't they? So, why they should be kept in a stressful situation for so long under a different visa category? They are humans, not animals...


It's inhuman to not let the couple come to Oz together.

What's not fair to singles is the incentive (5 points) given to bring spouses to Oz as if they are doing the country a favor by bringing another skilled migrant.


----------



## I.Chowdhury (Nov 9, 2018)

berriberri said:


> ohhh my gaaawwtt!! Even North Korea wouldn't put such conditions.
> 
> If any PR holder want to marry, that is his choice and private life. At least his/her partner will not take a 189/190 skilled visa (assuming he/she marrying from offshore).
> 
> the system is just starting to be fair. Next big step would be to give partner point only if both are on the same level of point say 70,70 give them 75, you can't come with primary 70 and his/her partner 55 and then both claim 75 (+5 partner)


A system is fair only when it is same for all. DHA may consider putting extra point for the English ability of the partners of every primary applicant irrespective of the marital status of the primary applicant and the skill assessment of their partners.


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Common you are asking something really unfair here. If the same level why they need to submit profile together since they can do it on themselves and get 10p for bachelors then marry later?
> I know there are tons of partners who have nothing to do with skilled migrants but still get PR thru pathway. However me having a partner, she works in the industry for many years and her industry needs nothing but more workers and Oz couldn’t have enough, but then her occupation is unluckily not the same 189 list with me then she did contribute none points to us at all. So what fair is here?
> You probably dont need 79 pte to work as a tradies, painters, workers, brick layers right?
> Even the SOL list is outdated already!


why should they submit together because they will get 5pt more : if both 70, 70 then they can submit one profile 75. 
Just think a bit objectively :
- a single with 70pt with old EOI 
- a primary with 70pt with recent EOI, but the guy spoke to some dodgy immigration agent and showed him the way. he get his partner assessed 55pt and all of the sudden both of them have 75pt 

Both are now ahead of the single guy!! Where is the merit?

btw show some respect to "tradies, painters, workers, brick layers", these are honest men and women and in my opinion we need them more than the third class "skilled" ppl we are bringing here (there is no skill there, the skilled one are in USA and London)


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

I.Chowdhury said:


> A system is fair only when it is same for all. DHA may consider putting extra point for the English ability of the partners of every primary applicant irrespective of the marital status of the primary applicant and the skill assessment of their partners.


Look DHA and the gov in general take educated decision based on statistics of previous years data, decades sometimes. They noticed half the program is going to unskilled ppl they took a decision to curb that while still giving chance to the ones married to unskilled be considered in the selection.

The problem came from the flocks of previous immigrants bringing unskilled ppl under 189/190. if the system wasnt abused we wouldnt be here..


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

berriberri said:


> why should they submit together because they will get 5pt more : if both 70, 70 then they can submit one profile 75.
> Just think a bit objectively :
> - a single with 70pt with old EOI
> - a primary with 70pt with recent EOI, but the guy spoke to some dodgy immigration agent and showed him the way. he get his partner assessed 55pt and all of the sudden both of them have 75pt
> ...


Now all singles will get 10p, why they need to join a relationship whilst they get the same points for skilled partner together? Where's ahead here?
For some occupations, you don't need to have superior English and you still get the job done well, that's what I'm trying to say here.
What fair to some, might not be fair to others. I'm married here, Nov change doesn't seem fair to me but life moves on no matter what. And I feel fine for the change.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

berriberri said:


> Thuong Nguyen said:
> 
> 
> > Common you are asking something really unfair here. If the same level why they need to submit profile together since they can do it on themselves and get 10p for bachelors then marry later?
> ...


And in India 🙂


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

All DHA has done is remove the 5 points advantage skilled couple enjoy and brought them to same level as singles.

Canada i believe already does something similar.

How people feel they are entitled to extra points for bringing a skilled spouse with them is beyond me.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Anyway back to the topic on the thread. let's not get too distracted.


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> Now all singles will get 10p, why they need to join a relationship whilst they get the same points for skilled partner together? Where's ahead here?
> For some occupations, you don't need to have superior English and you still get the job done well, that's what I'm trying to say here.
> What fair to some, might not be fair to others. I'm married here, Nov change doesn't seem fair to me but life moves on no matter what. And I feel fine for the change.:fingerscrossed::fingerscrossed:


I understand your situation. Good luck with your application.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> All DHA has done is remove the 5 points advantage skilled couple enjoy and brought them to same level as singles.
> 
> Canada i believe already does something similar.
> 
> How people feel they are entitled to extra points for bringing a skilled spouse with them is beyond me.


You are missing one more point , not just the skilled spouse, a family invariably also has children , 1 sometimes 2. And guess what.. those kids are taking away valuable PR spots, which could have given to single applicants . I promise to write a letter to DHA to correct this flaw ! How on Earth can babies get a PR over entitled single applicants ??? Not fair !


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

OP2 said:


> You are missing one more point , not just the skilled spouse, a family invariably also has children , 1 sometimes 2. And guess what.. those kids are taking away valuable PR spots, which could have given to single applicants . I promise to write a letter to DHA to correct this flaw ! How on Earth can babies get a PR over entitled single applicants ??? Not fair !


I agree with you and to avoid any misinterpretation, babies and spouses should be in family visas categories. Same visa aussie citizen apply for when bringing their families.

I'm not against bringing family, i defend anyone right to bring his five kids and wife and enjoy life with them here but not on someone's (skilled single) else expense, which did happen a lot in last decade.


----------



## OP2 (May 9, 2019)

That's right. Even US suffers form the same problem. They have a tiny quota for skilled immigration, on top of it there a 7% country quota carved out within this. Then family members get included in the same queue.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Pathpk said:


> All DHA has done is remove the 5 points advantage skilled couple enjoy and brought them to same level as singles.
> 
> Canada i believe already does something similar.
> 
> How people feel they are entitled to extra points for bringing a skilled spouse with them is beyond me.


Canada is quite similar and they don't recalculate points if you get married during the process of PR 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## pcdfrost (Sep 30, 2018)

I.Chowdhury said:


> But the thing is those post added partners will eventually be permanent residents, aren't they? So, why they should be kept in a stressful situation for so long under a different visa category? They are humans, not animals...


At no point did DHA say you cannot bring your partner. There are still going to be applicants who do bring unskilled partners with under the 189 visa stream. All they have done is level the playing field for skilled singles and applicants with a skilled partner. 

Previously the skilled single was on par with the applicant with an unskilled partner, and skilled couples had the advantage of an additional 5 points. Now they are putting the skilled single on par with the skilled couples and an applicant with unskilled partner will now be disadvantaged. 

The intent behind the changes is to fill the annual 189 visa quota with as many skilled persons as possible as that is what the stream was intended for. If it is fair or not is going to subjective.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

OP2 said:


> You are missing one more point , not just the skilled spouse, a family invariably also has children , 1 sometimes 2. And guess what.. those kids are taking away valuable PR spots, which could have given to single applicants . I promise to write a letter to DHA to correct this flaw ! How on Earth can babies get a PR over entitled single applicants ??? Not fair !


C'mon mate,, family is the most important thing and without any doubt shouldn't be separated for any reason. Nor will DHA make any changes to adding secondary applicants to your application. It's the most basic of human rights.

The point of contention is the extra points awarded to skilled couples and how singles can compete with it.

As mentioned before all DHA has done is balance out the points system a bit to give singles a chance as well. No one has any right to tell anyone who you should or shouldn't bring to the country. That's your personal matter entirely..


----------



## I.Chowdhury (Nov 9, 2018)

Actually to resolve all these debates and frustrations of us, Australia should remove all permanent migration visa. There will be working visa only then. People will come here to work, to fuel their economy, and when they will grow they will be sent to their home country... 😞


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

There should be an additional points for skilled applicant with skilled spouse (without children). What do you think?


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> There should be an additional points for skilled applicant with skilled spouse (without children). What do you think?


I don't think there should be, not fair for the single migrants when other migrants with the same level of qualification/education/etc get more points just for having a skilled partner...


----------



## ruwan7 (Jun 18, 2019)

australiandreams said:


> There should be an additional points for skilled applicant with skilled spouse (without children). What do you think?


I think quite the opposite. They want kids to come in to the country. Otherwise the country is going to end up with an aging population.

They want kids to run the country in the future. Actually they need to give more points for bringing in kids! 

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Lance426 (Jul 11, 2019)

We can whine or keep talking about this issue, as if DHA people will look at this forum and say omg look at these people frustrations and change the point system.

All we can do now is have a look how to increase our points, taking NAATI, have more work experience etc or you can keep whining


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

ruwan7 said:


> I think quite the opposite. They want kids to come in to the country. Otherwise the country is going to end up with an aging population.
> 
> They want kids to run the country in the future. Actually they need to give more points for bringing in kids!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


Nope

Kids are a strain on the exchequer till they start earning
Education is highly subsidised for PR holders and citizens in Australia 
That’s why the maximum points are awarded for 25-32 age group
Even those below 25 don’t get the maximum points for age

They want migrants who can start earning from DAY 1 and contribute to the economy by taxes 

Cheers


----------



## Sudz92 (May 10, 2018)

Hello everyone,

Does anybody have an idea on how many 75 points, 80 points and 85 points EOIs are added to the system every month on average ???
Just want to calculate and see if a similar trend continues what sort of a position I would be in, when the new points system changes come in place after 15 November.

I saw somebody had posted EOI details from DOHA till 11 April 2019. Is there a more recent one?

TIA!


----------



## Sat.pal007 (Jan 11, 2019)

I.Chowdhury said:


> About the anticipated November changes on the point system:
> DHA should impose restrictions like: "If someone claims 10 points as a single applicant, then he/she will not be eligible to get married or to include spouse for the next 5/6 years to keep the productivity to the same level. Also, if someone claims partner point, then his/her must have to get employed within 5/6 months after getting the PR". If this does not happen then there is no point in just giving 10 points to the single applicants or applicants with skill assessed partners, who might be getting married on the next day or whose partners will never do any skilled position job after getting PR. I think a responsible department like DHA should never be too judgemental and disrespectful about the status of conjugal life of the applicants... It is humiliating


 yes that’s correct there must be some catch in that because if single applicants got married to unskilled partner then how would that be considered and that would be again same as married applicant having unskilled spouse. 

And a single applicant won’t be single whole of his/her life 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sat.pal007 (Jan 11, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> australiandreams said:
> 
> 
> > There should be an additional points for skilled applicant with skilled spouse (without children). What do you think?
> ...


 I think that’s not fair for married with skilled spouse to be equal of single applicant given same points. As there is only one skilled individual with single applicant and in other case there are two skilled individuals.

And who knows if the single applicant got married to unskilled partner in future.


----------



## TessDun (Oct 13, 2018)

Sat.pal007 said:


> rocktopus said:
> 
> 
> > australiandreams said:
> ...


If a single applicant gets married to an unskilled partner in the future, what will be the visa to apply for his/her partner?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

TessDun said:


> If a single applicant gets married to an unskilled partner in the future, what will be the visa to apply for his/her partner?


If during visa processing then 189 can apply and if aftet PR grant then partner visa. 

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Sat.pal007 (Jan 11, 2019)

berriberri said:


> I.Chowdhury said:
> 
> 
> > About the anticipated November changes on the point system:
> ...


Still it’s not confirmed what’s gonna happen in November with points test all the agents are making assumptions and i am sure there gonna be some catch with single just giving them alway 10 points as its menthioned in legislation with minor technical changes with single applicant. 

As It is we all know the main idea behind this is that Australia don’t want unskilled people as spouse or partner then again the point is why they are giving single applicants 10 points away as if they not going to get married in future and what if they got married to unskilled partner. 

So there must be a provision regarding this. Wait till October we will know about this. 

Another thing is points for skilled spouse was never a privilege. Do you really think that Australia gives away PR just by giving undue advantage or privilege to people no its not, 
Then you gonna say points for professional was a privilege, if skill select is giving points of something it can never be a privilege. 

How stupid it is to it was a privilege.


----------



## Sat.pal007 (Jan 11, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> OP2 said:
> 
> 
> > You are missing one more point , not just the skilled spouse, a family invariably also has children , 1 sometimes 2. And guess what.. those kids are taking away valuable PR spots, which could have given to single applicants . I promise to write a letter to DHA to correct this flaw ! How on Earth can babies get a PR over entitled single applicants ??? Not fair !
> ...


Again I don’t know why people are having problem with skilled spouse case. They only introduced this system so that they don’t get unskilled spouse or partners and wait till October u will get to know what’s exactly gonna happen.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

Sat.pal007 said:


> yes that’s correct there must be some catch in that because if single applicants got married to unskilled partner then how would that be considered and that would be again same as married applicant having unskilled spouse.
> 
> And a single applicant won’t be single whole of his/her life 🤣🤣🤣


That's a very one dimensional logic you have there. A single applicant who is granted a PR will no longer be an 'applicant' and he/she can get married to whoever one wants. 

We're talking about the status of 'applicant'. 

There is a set quota for the number of invites under the 189/190 visa category.

Now if a single applicant is granted a 189 visa and decides to marry and unskilled partner and decides to bring one's partner to Australia via a partner visa or any sort, that partner is not taking up an invite that could have gone to another single applicant. I don't see what's unfair in this.

If you think it's unfair for a single applicant to marry an unskilled person, well, tough luck you shouldn't have got married in the first place LOL


----------



## Sat.pal007 (Jan 11, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> Sat.pal007 said:
> 
> 
> > yes that’s correct there must be some catch in that because if single applicants got married to unskilled partner then how would that be considered and that would be again same as married applicant having unskilled spouse.
> ...


No it was never about 189/190 quota. It is about bringing unskilled people to australia. There was a big report published on this about bringing unskilled spouse and partner under any visa category.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

Sat.pal007 said:


> No it was never about 189/190 quota. It is about bringing unskilled people to australia. There was a big report published on this about bringing unskilled spouse and partner under any visa category.


Bringing unskilled partner doens't matter once you've become a permanent resident.

In this visa category namely 'SKILLED' visa, the point of interest is in the skills.

The government is focused on bringing in the actual skilled people for this specific visa category. 

Outside of this visa category, whether your spouse is skilled or not is out of the equation.

I don't even know if this is worth the fuss.


----------



## Sat.pal007 (Jan 11, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> Sat.pal007 said:
> 
> 
> > No it was never about 189/190 quota. It is about bringing unskilled people to australia. There was a big report published on this about bringing unskilled spouse and partner under any visa category.
> ...


It matters here in Australia. 
They need skilled people not unskilled. That’s is why the immigration is for whole 160000 numbers they want good migrants not unskilled or uneducated people who can’t even speak English.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sat.pal007 said:


> It matters here in Australia.
> They need skilled people not unskilled. That’s is why the immigration is for whole 160000 numbers they want good migrants not unskilled or uneducated people who can’t even speak English.


Can the department stop the “good skilled migrants” from bringing “unskilled uneducated people” as spouses ?
It is the net overseas migration which matters not under which head it is coming
If the NOM continues to be high, there will be fresh reductions in the quotas

The 10 points lollipop has been given only so that the students who are mostly single and spending billions on education in Australia feel that they have a easier pathway to PR
They were being edged out by high pointers

Cheers


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

NB said:


> Can the department stop the “good skilled migrants” from bringing “unskilled uneducated people” as spouses ?
> It is the net overseas migration which matters not under which head it is coming
> If the NOM continues to be high, there will be fresh reductions in the quotas
> 
> ...


Cannot agree more


----------



## Sat.pal007 (Jan 11, 2019)

NB said:


> Sat.pal007 said:
> 
> 
> > It matters here in Australia.
> ...


Lolzzz vice versa situation here then why department is stopping a good married skilled migrant with unskilled spouse can you explain that. 

If you want lollipop go to some supermarket or some shop, Australian immigration don’t give lollipops.. 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Sat.pal007 (Jan 11, 2019)

Can anyone explain me this why is it more in first 3 lines and not in last 2 lines


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Sat.pal007 said:


> Still it’s not confirmed what’s gonna happen in November with points test all the agents are making assumptions and i am sure there gonna be some catch with single just giving them alway 10 points as its menthioned in legislation with minor technical changes with single applicant.
> 
> As It is we all know the main idea behind this is that Australia don’t want unskilled people as spouse or partner then again the point is why they are giving single applicants 10 points away as if they not going to get married in future and what if they got married to unskilled partner.
> 
> ...


Getting points just for adding a skilled partner to the application is definitely a privilege. Just like getting pts for studying onshore is a privilege.

Now that u mentioned, the way they say it, everything seems like a privilege, Australian citizenship is a privilege.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Sat.pal007 said:


> Lolzzz vice versa situation here then why department is stopping a good married skilled migrant with unskilled spouse can you explain that.
> 
> If you want lollipop go to some supermarket or some shop, Australian immigration don’t give lollipops.. 🤣🤣🤣


Tell that to the students to whom this lollipop is being given
Most of them are not on the forum

Moreover, the tone of your comments is extremely harsh and borderline abusive
It would be better if you behave courteously on the forum

Cheers


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Sat.pal007 said:


> Can anyone explain me this why is it more in first 3 lines and not in last 2 lines


I didn't get it. What am I suppose to conclude from this screenshot.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

Sat.pal007 said:


> It matters here in Australia.
> They need skilled people not unskilled. That’s is why the immigration is for whole 160000 numbers they want good migrants not unskilled or uneducated people who can’t even speak English.


They need skilled people under the skilled migration visa. 

Do you expect out of that 160000 intake that includes refugees, parents, etc to all be skilled?

There are numbers within that 160000 which are designated on humanitarian grounds and marriage is one of many. 

You're putting it as if all of the single applicants after they're granted the PR are going to import unskilled partners from overseas LOL.

The numbers are there. Half of the invites for the whole 189/190 visa category's been given to partners who are mostly unskilled. The government is only trying to get the visa serve its purpose to bring skilled immigrants. 

If the appropriate skilled immigrants are granted the PR, fine, everyone is happy and they're free to do whatever they want and they can marry whoever they want.

As for the dependants, let them apply individually or wait for their partners to salvage them with a 820 visa.


----------



## Sat.pal007 (Jan 11, 2019)

NB said:


> Sat.pal007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lolzzz vice versa situation here then why department is stopping a good married skilled migrant with unskilled spouse can you explain that.
> ...


Bro look more experienced can you explain this why is more in first 3 lines and not in last 2 lines 

I am not being harsher but just giving some facts.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Sat.pal007 said:


> Lolzzz vice versa situation here then why department is stopping a good married skilled migrant with unskilled spouse can you explain that.
> 
> If you want lollipop go to some supermarket or some shop, Australian immigration don’t give lollipops.. 🤣🤣🤣


The points system is definitely a lollipop.

I have 2 guys (1 civil engg, other accountant) who contacted me about the points change and studying in regional area in last week.

They got to know about new pts changes and r stoked about coming here to study even when I advised otherwise (especially the accountant).


----------



## Sat.pal007 (Jan 11, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> Sat.pal007 said:
> 
> 
> > Lolzzz vice versa situation here then why department is stopping a good married skilled migrant with unskilled spouse can you explain that.
> ...


 can u please help me understand these five lines 
Thanks


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

I hope there will be additional points for Skilled Applicant w/ Skilled Partner. These people are now being leveled with Single Applicants, w/c was not the case on today’s point system. If the Australian government does not want Unskilled Partners, then they should not also compromise people with Skilled Partners. It’s unfair. 😞


----------



## Sat.pal007 (Jan 11, 2019)

australiandreams said:


> I hope there will be additional points for Skilled Applicant w/ Skilled Partner. These people are now being leveled with Single Applicants, w/c was not the case on today’s point system. If the Australian government does not want Unskilled Partners, then they should not also compromise people with Skilled Partners. It’s unfair. 😞



Yes there are as in legislation it’s written more points to married with skilled spouse see the attachment it’s not with single and married unskilled that means they will get 10 extra points in total 15 pionts 

See the attachment. It’s copied from legislation.


----------



## youmesss (Sep 19, 2018)

Happy to be corrected, but this is what I feel.

The Department wants to make sure that they fill most (may be all) of the available quota with skilled migrants since skilled migrants get into jobs faster thereby contributing to economy faster.

Instead of giving 2 places out of the total quota for someone with a Skilled Migrant with Unskilled Spouse, they can give those places to someone who has a skilled spouse or give it to 2 single skilled applicants.

Single applicants case is win-win situation. Since single applicants only take 1 place from the quota and when they get married they bring in their (Skilled / Unskilled) partner by paying hefty partner visa fees.

While this change will be harsh for some sections of people, the Department only does what they feel is good their country and economy.

Cheers!!!


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Sat.pal007 said:


> can u please help me understand these five lines
> Thanks


I've no idea what u r trying to imply here.

You have uploaded a screenshot of the new pts system. Why? I do not know.

Either way, this forum is to help our thousands of fellow members, to provide assistance in their journey to obtain PR, not to start flame wars. I personally came back for assistance on citizenship application.


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Sat.pal007 said:


> australiandreams said:
> 
> 
> > I hope there will be additional points for Skilled Applicant w/ Skilled Partner. These people are now being leveled with Single Applicants, w/c was not the case on today’s point system. If the Australian government does not want Unskilled Partners, then they should not also compromise people with Skilled Partners. It’s unfair. 😞
> ...


Thank you. I have just read it. I just let my frustrations out here bc I have been reading on the other sites that Single and Skilled Applicant w/ Skilled Spouse will both get the same 10 points (not 15 for the latter). I hope everything turns well by November.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Sat.pal007 said:


> Can anyone explain me this why is it more in first 3 lines and not in last 2 lines


The "more" in this context means "more in relation to current legislation". First 3 are more because people already get points for them _right now_ and will get some more in November. Last 2 don't say more because neither singles nor an unskilled spouse with Competent English currently get any points. Simple as that.


----------



## Sat.pal007 (Jan 11, 2019)

youmesss said:


> Happy to be corrected, but this is what I feel.
> 
> The Department wants to make sure that they fill most (may be all) of the available quota with skilled migrants since skilled migrants get into jobs faster thereby contributing to economy faster.
> 
> ...


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

Sat.pal007 said:


> can u please help me understand these five lines
> Thanks


Before the changes in November,

There used to be 5 points for having a skilled partner. Now it has gone from 5 points to 10 points. It has also gone from just the spouse skills to spouse skills + competent english. Therefore it is "more" points.

There used to be 5 points for having a specialised education (STEM). Its going from 5 points to 10 points. Therefore "more" points. 

There used to be 10 points for regional sponsor. It's going from 10 to 15 points. Therefore "more" points. 

The word "more" is not there for the single applicants and spouse with competent english because points were never given before for the singles and those with spouses with competent English but no skills.


----------



## Sat.pal007 (Jan 11, 2019)

Vladroid said:


> Sat.pal007 said:
> 
> 
> > Can anyone explain me this why is it more in first 3 lines and not in last 2 lines
> ...


And with that it’s menthioned 10 points more that means they will get more 10 points from current legislation. In total, 15 points.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

Sat.pal007 said:


> Vladroid said:
> 
> 
> > Sat.pal007 said:
> ...


Yeah that's true, it's written in a confusing way. I understand because it's in brackets it already means a total. I agree, they should've been more clear. Hopefully they will be soon.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

Sat.pal007 said:


> And with that it’s menthioned 10 points more that means they will get more 10 points from current legislation. In total, 15 points.


No. 

10 points are for Partner skills AND competent English.

You can't claim 10 points for partner skills and competent English AND another 5 points for competent English. 

As it says on the legislation;
"The additional points for single applicants will ensure a single person with identical skills to a *primary applicant who has a skilled spouse or de facto partner* will not be displaced in the points test"


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Sat.pal007 said:


> Yes there are as in legislation it’s written more points to married with skilled spouse see the attachment it’s not with single and married unskilled that means they will get 10 extra points in total 15 pionts
> 
> See the attachment. It’s copied from legislation.


NO.

it's either 10 for skilled partner or 5 for competent English (if unskilled). It's not AND.

As as someone pointed out earlier "more" pertains to current legislation.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

Vladroid said:


> Yeah that's true, it's written in a confusing way. I understand because it's in brackets it already means a total. I agree, they should've been more clear. Hopefully they will be soon.


It's not confusing if you read the whole thing thoroughly. 

The current system gives primary applicants additional points with skilled partners while it doesn't require competent English for the secondary applicant. 

The government is emphasising the importance of English and 10 points are given only on the basis that the partner is Skilled AND has competent English. Not to displace the unskilled partners completely out of contention for the invite, the government introduced 5 points for unskilled spouses but those with competent English.

Leaving out the additional points like the regional sponsorship points (15 points) and STEM qual(10points) , the maximum point is 10 points regarding the marital status.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Can a spouse be considered "skilled" without English score?

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Sat.pal007 said:


> And with that it’s menthioned 10 points more that means they will get more 10 points from current legislation. In total, 15 points.


Maximum is 10 pts. Devil is in the detail.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Can a spouse considered "skilled" without English score?
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Well, from what I know, for a lot of assessment bodies you need a competent English score in order to get a positive skills assessment?

But if for whatever reason the skills assessment doesn't require competent English, the skilled spouse is no use unless he/she has competent English.

Read below;

This item increases the points available for item 6D111 from 5 points to 10 points. Item 6D111 awards points to an applicant whose spouse or de facto partner is also an applicant for the same visa, is aged under 45 years, has suitable skills for a specified nominated skilled occupation, *and has competent English*.


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> Sat.pal007 said:
> 
> 
> > And with that it’s menthioned 10 points more that means they will get more 10 points from current legislation. In total, 15 points.
> ...


I think the other 5 points he’s been talking about is from today’s system. Since the legislation said “more” or additional, it means that 10 more/additonal points from the previous system. Thus, making it 15 points.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

australiandreams said:


> I think the other 5 points he’s been talking about is from today’s system. Since the legislation said “more” or additional, it means that 10 more/additonal points from the previous system. Thus, making it 15 points.


Yeah he's been thinking wrong this whole time. 

More points just means that the points for skilled spouse went from 5 points to 10 points as well as adding an English requirement to get that 10 points. 

To be brutally honest, I'm really surprised to find the amount of people who just can't seem to digest this legislation. 

It's not that confusing and if they can't digest this, how will they survive here LOL


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

single4lyf said:


> australiandreams said:
> 
> 
> > I think the other 5 points he’s been talking about is from today’s system. Since the legislation said “more” or additional, it means that 10 more/additonal points from the previous system. Thus, making it 15 points.
> ...



Then the de facto thing will be pointless. Isn’t? Why would I declare my defacto partner if I will be getting the same points as Single


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> Then the de facto thing will be pointless. Isn’t? Why would I declare my defacto partner if I will be getting the same points as Single


Points is not the only consideration when declaring a defacto relationship 
You get the visa along with yours at a very nominal cost

If you don’t declare , then after grant you cannot apply for defacto partner visa for a long time
Moreover it’s giving wrong information to the department which can come back and haunt you in future 

Cheers


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> Then the de facto thing will be pointless. Isn’t? Why would I declare my defacto partner if I will be getting the same points as Single


You will be deceiving the immigration dept if u don't. It will cause serious issues in future.


----------



## single4lyf (Aug 14, 2019)

australiandreams said:


> Then the de facto thing will be pointless. Isn’t? Why would I declare my defacto partner if I will be getting the same points as Single


Well don't declare de facto then LOL. 

If you don't declare your de facto then only you become the sole applicant for the visa and your de facto partner doesn't get the visa and has to stay wherever he/she is.

After you are granted a permanent resident visa, you're free to sort out your de facto partner meaning you can salvage him/her with a 820 visa later on. 

It just means your undeclared de facto partner isn't a secondary applicant. 

If you declare your de facto partner, i.e, the secondary applicant, she/he needs to have the skills as well as competent English for you to compete with the single applicants. 

Simple isn't it?


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

Thank you for your inputs. Well, we are not married yet but we’ve been together for a long time so I do not think there will be a problem if we declare ourselves as Single or De Facto Partners. That’s why I’m thinking that de facto declarations is pointless if it will give you the same amount of points as if you are single. Both of us are skilled actually.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

australiandreams said:


> Thank you for your inputs. Well, we are not married yet but we’ve been together for a long time so I do not think there will be a problem if we declare ourselves as Single or De Facto Partners. That’s why I’m thinking that de facto declarations is pointless if it will give you the same amount of points as if you are single.


I've had my de facto partner visa rejected few years ago so I've bit of experience.

Say if u don't declare ur parnter and obtain PR. And Let's say, after grant u went to apply for partner's visa. Now on the partner visa application the official relationship start date has to be after the date of ur PR grant. Becoz if it's before that, CO is going to question how u didn't declare ur de facto partner in ur PR application. If u do indeed put the date which is after ur PR, u can't apply for partner's visa until at least 1 year in relationship, that too if u r living together. If u don't share same address the immigration has to be convinced that u r genuinely together.

My partner's visa was rejected on grounds that even though the relationship was 1.5 years old, we were not sharing same address (even though she was onshore). The visa was approved 3 years later.

All in all it boils down to the time spent together and evidences given to prove the relationship is genuine. In ur case u r going to struggle becoz u can't show ur relationship is older than the PR grant date. So u will have to give urself at least 2 years after grant to apply for defacto partner visa.


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

*Official August results break-up is out*

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds

As suspected a round of 100. But surprisingly equal number of 489 and 189s!


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

Official data release for August 2019 round -

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

single4lyf said:


> Well don't declare de facto then LOL.
> 
> If you don't declare your de facto then only you become the sole applicant for the visa and your de facto partner doesn't get the visa and has to stay wherever he/she is.


That might not be entirely true, at least I'm the living proof that the opposite can work. 

I'm not sure how it works entirely but I completely forgot to declare my de facto when I submitted my EOI...  I got invited with 65 points (back in 2017). 

While preparing the application with my agent I asked how I should include my de facto (who was already a secondary applicant on my previous visa) and he advised that I basically screwed up and should resubmit an EOI or risk my application being denied all together if I add a secondary applicant when it wasn't in my EOI.

Anyway, I decided to just go with it and risk it, I added my partner as de facto in my application and we both got granted PR a few months later. In retrospect it was the best decision I made that year because I would NEVER have been invited again if I resubmitted an EOI... They stopped sending invitations for 65 points (Software Engineer) literally 2-3 weeks after I received mine.

I wouldn't advise anyone to take that risk, but I guess DHA must have some sort of tolerance threshold? After all, between the time you send your EOI and receive your invite or the time you receive your invite and send your application, your marital situation might change a lot, and maybe they take this into account?


----------



## mutapha (May 21, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> That might not be entirely true, at least I'm the living proof that the opposite can work.
> 
> I'm not sure how it works entirely but I completely forgot to declare my de facto when I submitted my EOI...  I got invited with 65 points (back in 2017).
> 
> ...


Really like your philosophy here.


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

What are these 489 invite numbers here (which is also 100)? I see South Australia sending so many 489 invites daily..


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

bahlv said:


> What are these 489 invite numbers here (which is also 100)? I see South Australia sending so many 489 invites daily..


I Was referring to this post

Official data release for August 2019 round -

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## akshaypuri05 (Dec 15, 2018)

rocktopus said:


> That might not be entirely true, at least I'm the living proof that the opposite can work.
> 
> I'm not sure how it works entirely but I completely forgot to declare my de facto when I submitted my EOI...  I got invited with 65 points (back in 2017).
> 
> ...


It might have worked in your case (or in past) because there were no points related to it (advantage for being single). But now i think government will be more strict as more people might try to take advantage by declaring themselves as single and claiming extra 10 points. But nonetheless, there will be desperate people who will be doing it as without those extra 10 points they might not have a chance to ever get an invite.


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

hi experts,

i have a question,

After november/2019 the Home and Affairs department will introduce new skilled visas... ok. the question is, did they announce how many invitations will be sent for 189 visa after that? i mean... do they have a quota of invitations for 189 and invitations for 491???

I hope that they keep inviting people for 189 even after the introduction of the new visAS......

thanks


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

guigaoh2o said:


> hi experts,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


They will keep inviting for 189, but the number of invites for each round are undisclosed.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## guigaoh2o (Apr 2, 2016)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> They will keep inviting for 189, but the number of invites for each round are undisclosed.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


lets hope that its not gonna be 100 invitations per round :amen:


----------



## Kumar0037 (Jul 22, 2019)

Hi All,

I initially applied for my EOI as Business Analyst with 75 points on Jan 2019, and I updated my Skill as a Software Engineer with no points change and I submitted my changes on June 2019, will this affect my invitation time? 

I didn't receive the invitation in the last round, so do I need to wait until they give the invitation for June 2019 with 75 points?

Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kumar0037 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I initially applied for my EOI as Business Analyst with 75 points on Jan 2019, and I updated my Skill as a Software Engineer with no points change and I submitted my changes on June 2019, will this affect my invitation time?
> 
> ...


That’s correct
Going by the indications, you have a very long wait ahead of you

Cheers


----------



## Kumar0037 (Jul 22, 2019)

NB said:


> That’s correct
> Going by the indications, you have a very long wait ahead of you
> 
> Cheers


Thanks for your reply, but I thought since my points were not changed I might stay with the original date, and I was expecting my EOI in the next round. I'm still confused


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kumar0037 said:


> Thanks for your reply, but I thought since my points were not changed I might stay with the original date, and I was expecting my EOI in the next round. I'm still confused


Your date of effect will remain same as there was no change in points 
When did you apply first ?
The problem is that there is no chance of any 75 pointer being invited under 261313 in the near future
So irrespective of what is your date of effect, 75 points is just not sufficient to get you an invite , as far as I can see
The only chance is that they continue to invite at least 1000 or more applicants every month regularly , which I don’t see happening 

Cheers


----------



## Kumar0037 (Jul 22, 2019)

NB said:


> Your date of effect will remain same as there was no change in points
> When did you apply first ?
> The problem is that there is no chance of any 75 pointer being invited under 261313 in the near future
> So irrespective of what is your date of effect, 75 points is just not sufficient to get you an invite , as far as I can see
> ...


I applied in January 2019. 
So, does that mean when they start to give 1,000 invites, I get a chance of getting my Invitation?

Thanks for your time.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Kumar0037 said:


> I applied in January 2019.
> So, does that mean when they start to give 1,000 invites, I get a chance of getting my Invitation?
> 
> Thanks for your time.


I don’t predict invites
I just clarified some basic points for you giving examples 

Cheers


----------



## Sudz92 (May 10, 2018)

Do you guys think they will continue to send out 100 invites per month until November and then increase the numbers after the new regional visas and new points scheme are introduced?


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Sudz92 said:


> Do you guys think they will continue to send out 100 invites per month until November and then increase the numbers after the new regional visas and new points scheme are introduced?


This is the million dollar question. I've seen 3 opinions:

1. There is already a backlog of 20,000 189 applications, so if DHA wanted to clear the backlog then they would not be able to invite anyone this year (the cap this year is 18,000).

2. DHA might be waiting for the November changes so they can make the most of the limited quota (more invites because more invites are being accepted with no partners).

3. DHA may be focusing on wrapping up 489 and so after September, they might start increasing the 189 invites.

I think the reality is probably a mixture of these plus some other reasons we're not aware of.


----------



## Sudz92 (May 10, 2018)

mt3467 said:


> Sudz92 said:
> 
> 
> > Do you guys think they will continue to send out 100 invites per month until November and then increase the numbers after the new regional visas and new points scheme are introduced?
> ...



Well I've heard before also that the DHA have a huge backlog of applications and it will be more than enough to cover the 18,000+ quota for this financial year.
I believe this trend of 100 invites per month will continue until November because of 2 reasons. 
1. With the changes to the points system, from December onwards more singles and married people with skilled spouses will get invites. Which is ideal for Australia since they would preferably want only skilled people coming into already crowded major cities. 

2. Due to difficulties faced by the new partner points and ranking system, those who have unskilled partners will now be forced to look for other options apart from 189. This is when the new regional visas will come in handy.
Most importantly when a family settles down in a regional area for 3 years, it is less likely they will move to a major city afterwards (when compared with a single person). Yet again this will be the ideal scenario for Australia since the whole point of these regional visas is to somehow keep migrants permanently settled in regional areas.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Kumar0037 said:


> Thanks for your reply, but I thought since my points were not changed I might stay with the original date, and I was expecting my EOI in the next round. I'm still confused


I think this is something wrong you are doing here. You submitted the 261313 on Jun 2019.. so ur DOE should be Jun 2019. How come u expect it to be Jan 2019. Just a case if ur ACS result came sometime in June 2019.. then u DOE is Jan 2019 for 261313 which is with invalid/no valid ACS report right.. then u r claiming wrong here.. even u get invite with ur date as Jan 2019.. i suspect it cause serious issue as how u can prove that u got valid ACS report by Jan 2019 for 261313.. hope u understood the logic..


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

NB said:


> Your date of effect will remain same as there was no change in points
> When did you apply first ?
> The problem is that there is no chance of any 75 pointer being invited under 261313 in the near future
> So irrespective of what is your date of effect, 75 points is just not sufficient to get you an invite , as far as I can see
> ...


if he get invite in future, how can he prove that he got valid ACS report as of Jan 2019 for 261313. Becoz it is clear that at the time of submitting EOI and at the time of invite, there should be valid ACS, PTE and other documents.... I am trying to understand guidelines and rules of EOI here..


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Sudz92 said:


> Well I've heard before also that the DHA have a huge backlog of applications and it will be more than enough to cover the 18,000+ quota for this financial year.
> I believe this trend of 100 invites per month will continue until November because of 2 reasons.
> 1. With the changes to the points system, from December onwards more singles and married people with skilled spouses will get invites. Which is ideal for Australia since they would preferably want only skilled people coming into already crowded major cities.
> 
> ...


i like your viewpoint. But I am wondering how Auz govt thinking that moving people to regional will develop the area and economy. Becoz out of 60% people moved to regional won't get jobs or avg salary so the tax govt get is very low... So ultimately they end up after 3 years with nothing much in hand.. with such case they either go back or struggle and survive without paying much tax.. This never helps Govt in achieve what they are looking for. the main logic should be start inviting firms, companies to those regional areas and start some businesses then push skilled people to regional would help altogether.. To do this, they should start giving some perks to firms and companies to wave of tax, and provide infrastructure with low cost, which should be their action plan going forward.. else it become a disaster.. that's my viewpoint.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> i like your viewpoint. But I am wondering how Auz govt thinking that moving people to regional will develop the area and economy. Becoz out of 60% people moved to regional won't get jobs or avg salary so the tax govt get is very low...


No, that's not true. People do not earn below avg salary in regional area. I've lived in lot of different places, metro and regional, in last 11 years, but never had an issue where I was getting paid less in regional area. On contrary sometimes I got paid more than CBD jobs.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> if he get invite in future, how can he prove that he got valid ACS report as of Jan 2019 for 261313. Becoz it is clear that at the time of submitting EOI and at the time of invite, there should be valid ACS, PTE and other documents.... I am trying to understand guidelines and rules of EOI here..


He has a valid skills assessment on the date of the EOI, even if it was for another Anzsco code, it’s acceptable 
You should not have a date of effect prior to any skills assessment or other criteria’s like English etc.

Auditors, accountants, do this very frequently based on which code is being invited quicker, as they have positive assessment in both codes

Cheers


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> i like your viewpoint. But I am wondering how Auz govt thinking that moving people to regional will develop the area and economy. Becoz out of 60% people moved to regional won't get jobs or avg salary so the tax govt get is very low... So ultimately they end up after 3 years with nothing much in hand.. with such case they either go back or struggle and survive without paying much tax.. This never helps Govt in achieve what they are looking for. the main logic should be start inviting firms, companies to those regional areas and start some businesses then push skilled people to regional would help altogether.. To do this, they should start giving some perks to firms and companies to wave of tax, and provide infrastructure with low cost, which should be their action plan going forward.. else it become a disaster.. that's my viewpoint.




To support your point, below is summary from one of the ISCAH posts, 
Permanent migrant intake set for another cut under Coalition, according to experts.
https://mobile.abc.net.au/news/2019...s-coalition-home-affairs/11438240?pfmredir=sm

Key points:
Regional and "global talent" visas create major changes in the permanent immigration program
Experts say the new programs will not attract as many migrants as in planning levels
The Government has cut the permanent migration intake in recent years, while temporary migration increases

If Mr Hourigan and Mr Sherrell are accurate, the figure for 2019-10 could be 150,000 or even lower.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

NB said:


> He has a valid skills assessment on the date of the EOI, even if it was for another Anzsco code, it’s acceptable
> You should not have a date of effect prior to any skills assessment or other criteria’s like English etc.
> 
> Auditors, accountants, do this very frequently based on which code is being invited quicker, as they have positive assessment in both codes
> ...


so, this case, definitely the DOE is relate to their latest assessment date(as per him sometime in July 2019).. not the old assessment, otherwise it is incorrect.. and why don't people just create a new EOI if the ANZSCO code change than modifying existing old EOI, where such actions are really suspicious.


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Any chance of getting the invite at 90 points for non pro rata (ICT Security Specialist) after November changes ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ishpreetji (Aug 14, 2019)

I dont know if this has been asked earlier. But will the change in points after 16th November update everyone's DOE?


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Ishpreetji said:


> I dont know if this has been asked earlier. But will the change in points after 16th November update everyone's DOE?




Awaiting clarity on it from DoHA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

Moincue said:


> I have 80 points for sc189 in Mechanical Engineer (233512). DOE is 3/8/19. Is there any chance of getting ITA in next September round if DHA send 1000 invitations?


If u single then high chance after November 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Koenz (Aug 19, 2019)

Hi guys,

I've got a question about work experience.

I've got 5 years work experience, all related to the profession, but this is from 3 different companies.
For two of the three companies I have all the necessary documents, including experience letter etc and this is about 4 years & 4 months work experience.

For the remainer 8 months I worked in a third company and here I don't have any work experience letter from (I do have pay slips, contracts, tax returns, ...), and I am wondering if the experience letter is 100% necessary.

The reason is because for this job I was hired by the General Manager at the time of signing the contract, but by the time I started the job (6 weeks later) he was fired and replaced by someone else with a completely different vision for the company. I was hired in a distribution company with a small production/manufacturing department to develop this department and the vision of the former GM was to increase own production. The new GM on the other hand put own production on last priority and we never got anything because it was all about distribution again, and she was a major micromanager so we didn't click at all. Therefore, I had quite some criticism towards the new GM and I left the company after 8 months because we had totaly different visions.

Because of this history and the way I left there, I don't have an experience letter for those 8 months and I don't want to go back and ask them for it now and I doubt she will give it. 

Is it a problem if u don't have the experience letter?

Thanks for any feedback!


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Koenz said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I've got a question about work experience.
> 
> ...


How many years of experience did they consider during skill assessment outcome?


----------



## Koenz (Aug 19, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> How many years of experience did they consider during skill assessment outcome?


I have gotten my skill assessment approved for my 2 masters degrees in engineering, not for work experience.

As far as I know, it is not obligated to get skill assessment for work experience, as the Case Officer for the Visa Application can accept the necessary proof for work experience without an extra skill assessment for it too. 

Am I wrong about this?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Koenz said:


> I have gotten my skill assessment approved for my 2 masters degrees in engineering, not for work experience.
> 
> As far as I know, it is not obligated to get skill assessment for work experience, as the Case Officer for the Visa Application can accept the necessary proof for work experience without an extra skill assessment for it too.
> 
> Am I wrong about this?


It’s always a good idea to give your Anzsco code
Without it you cannot get a meaningful reply

Cheers


----------



## Koenz (Aug 19, 2019)

NB said:


> It’s always a good idea to give your Anzsco code
> Without it you cannot get a meaningful reply
> 
> Cheers


Oh my bad, I didn't think it would matter and that all professions would be judged the same way considering the use of experience letter or not.

I am applying for Industrial Engineer (233511).

Thanks.


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

Greetings Experts
Got a miniscule of a query.. 
the point changes that November move will effect; the spouse language proficiency 5 points will be connected to educational assessment 10 points or both will be separate items and exclusive of each other. 
Regards


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Koenz said:


> I have gotten my skill assessment approved for my 2 masters degrees in engineering, not for work experience.
> 
> As far as I know, it is not obligated to get skill assessment for work experience, as the Case Officer for the Visa Application can accept the necessary proof for work experience without an extra skill assessment for it too.
> 
> Am I wrong about this?


What if you claim the points for 5 yrs but CO didn't accept it?
If you are thinking that CO will be lenient then skill assessor then you are dreaming.
The requirement is the same whether its CO or skill assessor else entire world would have taken this "short cut".


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

gurdeep001 said:


> Greetings Experts
> Got a miniscule of a query..
> the point changes that November move will effect; the spouse language proficiency 5 points will be connected to educational assessment 10 points or both will be separate items and exclusive of each other.
> Regards


From November 2019, 
10 points for single 
10 points for skill partner 
5 points for having partner with competent English 
And zero point for having unskill partner (neither have competent English nor have skill assessment). 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

kingof.roses said:


> gurdeep001 said:
> 
> 
> > Greetings Experts
> ...


Got it.. thanks


----------



## Koenz (Aug 19, 2019)

tnk009 said:


> What if you claim the points for 5 yrs but CO didn't accept it?
> If you are thinking that CO will be lenient then skill assessor then you are dreaming.
> The requirement is the same whether its CO or skill assessor else entire world would have taken this "short cut".


How am I taking a shortcut? 
I know that the requirement is exactly the same but there is just no obligation for getting the experience through skill assessment as far as I can see and I have the exact same proof that skill assessment needs so I don't see why the CO would make a problem out of it. I have read of multiple people online who did it straight with the CO and it was all accepted so... Just wondering if someone here has another experience perhaps. (because these were also around 2015-2017 and I don't know if if has changed perhaps)

And my main question is just, is the experience letter 100% necessary, even for a skill assessment I don't see if this is 100% needed? If they accept proof like pay slips, tax returns, contracts in case I don't have an experience letter... 

I have the experience letter for the other 4.4 years of work experience including my current employer (last 2 years), just not for my previous work of 8 months.

So my two questions here are if anyone knows if CO's literally request:
- you 100% need experience letter
- you 100% need to get your work experience through 'skill assessment'

Thanks.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Koenz said:


> How am I taking a shortcut?
> I know that the requirement is exactly the same but there is just no obligation for getting the experience through skill assessment as far as I can see and I have the exact same proof that skill assessment needs so I don't see why the CO would make a problem out of it. I have read of multiple people online who did it straight with the CO and it was all accepted so... Just wondering if someone here has another experience perhaps. (because these were also around 2015-2017 and I don't know if if has changed perhaps)
> 
> And my main question is just, is the experience letter 100% necessary, even for a skill assessment I don't see if this is 100% needed? If they accept proof like pay slips, tax returns, contracts in case I don't have an experience letter...
> ...


Ans 1. - Yes, CO asks thorough documents including details proving start-end dates, roles and responsibilities, pay slips, etc. for all experience where u have claimed points. A mate of mine got in trouble for not having enough documents for 1 of the job experiences but was given time to gather them by CO.

Ans 2. - No, experience assessment (thru EA) is not mandatory. But personal advice, only skip EA assessment if u r 100% sure u have every single document to back ur experience claims. Any discrepancy in ur letters, roles and responsibilities not aligning with anzsco, etc. and u r in trouble and CO may or may not give u time to provide further evidence.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Koenz said:


> How am I taking a shortcut?
> 
> I know that the requirement is exactly the same but there is just no obligation for getting the experience through skill assessment as far as I can see and I have the exact same proof that skill assessment needs so I don't see why the CO would make a problem out of it. I have read of multiple people online who did it straight with the CO and it was all accepted so... Just wondering if someone here has another experience perhaps. (because these were also around 2015-2017 and I don't know if if has changed perhaps)
> 
> ...


There are people who has gotten the visa without getting skill assessment.
That doesn't mean you should go this way. Having a letter stating your roles and responsibilities is critical. You need it. There is no way you can get around that. You will need a letter showing your job title, employment period, pay and roles and responsibilities. Without that nobody will grant you a visa. Because they don't know what you did.
If you have these papers and you plan to apply directly with DHA without skill assessment, then that's fine as well. But, the case officer might ask you to get skill assessment. It will depend on the case officer and your letter showing the duties. In most cases, if the letter doesn't match the anzsco code duties for the most part, the co will ask for additional skill assessment. This will cause delays. So it's up to you, either spend some extra money to get skill assessment, or risk getting delays.

And I want to add one more point. This was said to me by an ex-case officer now running her own agency in Australia. She said that it is always better to submit all the documents you have. Because, the 189 and 190 visas are expression of interest visa's. We submit our interest and get invited. She said that in visas like this, the co has the power to reject a visa without asking for clarifications or additional documents, but this happens rarely, especially when it comes to employment. That's why even the DHA asks for skill assessment. I hope this helped

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Koenz (Aug 19, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> Ans 1. - Yes, CO asks thorough documents including details proving start-end dates, roles and responsibilities, pay slips, etc. for all experience where u have claimed points. A mate of mine got in trouble for not having enough documents for 1 of the job experiences but was given time to gather them by CO.
> 
> Ans 2. - No, experience assessment (thru EA) is not mandatory. But personal advice, only skip EA assessment if u r 100% sure u have every single document to back ur experience claims. Any discrepancy in ur letters, roles and responsibilities not aligning with anzsco, etc. and u r in trouble and CO may or may not give u time to provide further evidence.





haroon154 said:


> There are people who has gotten the visa without getting skill assessment.
> That doesn't mean you should go this way. Having a letter stating your roles and responsibilities is critical. You need it. There is no way you can get around that. You will need a letter showing your job title, employment period, pay and roles and responsibilities. Without that nobody will grant you a visa. Because they don't know what you did.
> If you have these papers and you plan to apply directly with DHA without skill assessment, then that's fine as well. But, the case officer might ask you to get skill assessment. It will depend on the case officer and your letter showing the duties. In most cases, if the letter doesn't match the anzsco code duties for the most part, the co will ask for additional skill assessment. This will cause delays. So it's up to you, either spend some extra money to get skill assessment, or risk getting delays.
> 
> ...


Thanks both of you for the information, very helpful! 

I just found out that the General Manager who I didn't click with has left my previous company so I'll try to still get the experience letter from there, then I have every document needed and there shouldn't be any problems.

I'll consider getting the work experience through skill assessment after getting that final letter then, to be sure everything will be in order for the actual visa application.

Gotta look it up but I think it should be possible to add this "work experience skill assessment" to my approved one for my master degrees, and not pay full price for a total new assessment.
Maybe someone here knows if this is possible? 

Thanks guys!


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Koenz said:


> Thanks both of you for the information, very helpful!
> 
> I just found out that the General Manager who I didn't click with has left my previous company so I'll try to still get the experience letter from there, then I have every document needed and there shouldn't be any problems.
> 
> ...


If you want to asses your work experience then you have to pay. If you have applied for a degree assessment first, then your application for work assessment can be done later on. You have to pay around 300-400 dollars I believe. Correct me if I am wrong. But it is paid

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Koenz (Aug 19, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> If you want to asses your work experience then you have to pay. If you have applied for a degree assessment first, then your application for work assessment can be done later on. You have to pay around 300-400 dollars I believe. Correct me if I am wrong. But it is paid
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Yes Yes ofcourse, I know I have to pay but I mean just pay for the additional work experience assessment, and not pay for the whole CDR and degree assessment again with the added work experience now then.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Koenz said:


> Yes Yes ofcourse, I know I have to pay but I mean just pay for the additional work experience assessment, and not pay for the whole CDR and degree assessment again with the added work experience now then.


All the agencies involved in Visa process have become so commercialised, that you never know what you will be asked to pay for
The next step would be to pay for priority processing once the privatisation happens

Cheers


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Koenz said:


> Yes Yes ofcourse, I know I have to pay but I mean just pay for the additional work experience assessment, and not pay for the whole CDR and degree assessment again with the added work experience now then.


Yes, you can opt only for RSEA (relevant skill employment assessment) 
Fee would be AUD429.









Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## amigos (May 22, 2014)

Kumar0037 said:


> Thanks for your reply, but I thought since my points were not changed I might stay with the original date, and I was expecting my EOI in the next round. I'm still confused


The problem is that when was the date for the later occupation.
If it was on June and even you would be invited with EOI (DOE in January), i am afraid that your application might be rejected coz you was trick to jump the queue (like you didnot have SA but still create EOI).

Hope it clear,


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Koenz said:


> Yes Yes ofcourse, I know I have to pay but I mean just pay for the additional work experience assessment, and not pay for the whole CDR and degree assessment again with the added work experience now then.


Only for work assessment

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

NB said:


> All the agencies involved in Visa process have become so commercialised, that you never know what you will be asked to pay for
> 
> The next step would be to pay for priority processing once the privatisation happens
> 
> ...


True that. They might even ask us to pay for bridging visas. The only good thing about privatisation is that more data regarding visas might be available

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Khurram86sa (Jul 1, 2019)

Hello,

I received ITA for 489 SA yesterday. 

My question is, incase i proceed to lodge visa application for 489 SA, will my existing EOI application for 189 be revoked/cancelled? 

TIA


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

Khurram86sa said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> 
> ...




If ur EOI is same then irrespective whether you lodge or not, ur EOI is locked for further invitation. If u have different eois for 189 then it will remain in queue for the invitation rounds. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## alfawex (Nov 13, 2017)

Is there any indication on whether all individuals with 85 points with non pro-rata occupations were invited in the August round or a subset? I have an EOI from 17 August with 85 points for the next round.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

alfawex said:


> Is there any indication on whether all individuals with 85 points with non pro-rata occupations were invited in the August round or a subset? I have an EOI from 17 August with 85 points for the next round.


Yes it shows 85 till 1 august were invited. U will have good chance in the next round with 85 points. You have 85 points as a single Applicants or include skill partner. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

alfawex said:


> Is there any indication on whether all individuals with 85 points with non pro-rata occupations were invited in the August round or a subset? I have an EOI from 17 August with 85 points for the next round.


As no 80 pointers were invited in August, probably some 85 would have remained uninvited 
It’s difficult to quantify how many

Cheers


----------



## aerohit (Feb 6, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> From November 2019,
> 10 points for single
> 10 points for skill partner
> 5 points for having partner with competent English
> And zero point for having unskill partner (neither have competent English nor have skill assessment).



Should partner skill be in same job code as primary applicant?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

aerohit said:


> Should partner skill be in same job code as primary applicant?


Nope
If partner Anzsco code under MLTSSL, then only you can claim under 189 or 190
If under STSOL, then you can claim only under 190

Cheers


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

aerohit said:


> Should partner skill be in same job code as primary applicant?


Conditions are same, only points have increased. So, for skilled partner, same list.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfawex (Nov 13, 2017)

kingof.roses said:


> Yes it shows 85 till 1 august were invited. U will have good chance in the next round with 85 points. You have 85 points as a single Applicants or include skill partner.


Thanks. With partner and child. No points from partner though. 

Age: 25
English: 20
Work experience outside oz: 15
Work experience inside oz: 5
Qualifications: 15
Professional year: 5

Would get 5 points for partner in English under new 191 but will be too late by then as current Visa (457) will have expired


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

alfawex said:


> Thanks. With partner and child. No points from partner though.
> 
> Age: 25
> English: 20
> ...


Why don't you apply under Employer Nomination 186 if you're currently on 457 visa?


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Why don't you apply under Employer Nomination 186 if you're currently on 457 visa?


Because it costs the employer at least $5k of which the applicant is not allowed to pay. You have to smooth talk the employer.


----------



## ahujahooman (Jul 17, 2019)

Any chance of getting invite with 90 points after November for non pro rata ?? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Why don't you apply under Employer Nomination 186 if you're currently on 457 visa?


Not many employers want to sponsor under 186
We have hundreds of employees on 457 in our company, but I don’t think any of them have been sponsored by our company for 186
All of them are expected to get their PR on their own merits

Cheers


----------



## bahlv (Aug 24, 2016)

NB said:


> Not many employers want to sponsor under 186
> We have hundreds of employees on 457 in our company, but I don’t think any of them have been sponsored by our company for 186
> All of them are expected to get their PR on their own merits
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Are you located in Adelaide? I am contemplating on applying for 489 SA and would like to know about the economy and jobs (first hand from you). Sorry for the off topic question on this thread.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bahlv said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Are you located in Adelaide? I am contemplating on applying for 489 SA and would like to know about the economy and jobs (first hand from you). Sorry for the off topic question on this thread.


I am not in Adelaide 

Cheers


----------



## DashBoard (Aug 12, 2019)

Just became an 80 pointer for 2613.
And my wait begins!


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

DashBoard said:


> Just became an 80 pointer for 2613.
> And my wait begins!


Good luck mate. 80 points single Applicant

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## DashBoard (Aug 12, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Good luck mate. 80 points single Applicant
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


Thanks and wish you the same buddy. 
Nope, including partner points. 85 in November.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

DashBoard said:


> Thanks and wish you the same buddy.
> 
> Nope, including partner points. 85 in November.


Good luck mate, wait for september round but august round was disappointing indeed. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## DashBoard (Aug 12, 2019)

kingof.roses said:


> Good luck mate, wait for september round but august round was disappointing indeed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


I hope thing would get better after OCT round, as they have already stopped 489.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

I'm afraid things would be still bad for 189 waiters this year  
https://www.theguardian.com/austral...to-quit-peter-duttons-home-affairs-department
everyday some negative immigration news shows off


----------



## alfawex (Nov 13, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Why don't you apply under Employer Nomination 186 if you're currently on 457 visa?


I'll do that if it gets to October. My company will pay any fees but i'd prefer to keep the costs down for them where possible. I've saved them over 6k in agency fees for the skills assessment, EOI and Vic nomination.

Also means i'm less committed to the company if i'm on a 189 or 190.


----------



## DashBoard (Aug 12, 2019)

alfawex said:


> Thanks. With partner and child. No points from partner though.
> 
> Age: 25
> English: 20
> ...


Just out of curiosity, As you are claiming for the 'professional year' I believe you had studied in Australia. So, you can claim another 5 points for Australian education, isn't it?


----------



## sunkman (Oct 4, 2017)

Does anyone know the change of DOE after 11 Nov?

The DHA claims that all changes of score will lead to a change of DOE, does it include the coming change in 11 Nov?

As many applicants will get extra 10 or 5 points, does this mean their DOE will all become 11 Nov?

It is so unfair for those who get higher points at the early time, and DHA will be flooded by such a huge number of applications at a same time.

Does anyone concern about this issue?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

sunkman said:


> Does anyone know the change of DOE after 11 Nov?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No one knows at the moment.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## alfawex (Nov 13, 2017)

DashBoard said:


> Just out of curiosity, As you are claiming for the 'professional year' I believe you had studied in Australia. So, you can claim another 5 points for Australian education, isn't it?


No I didn't study in Australia. Professional year I believe is a year working in Australia in Accounting, ICT/Computing or Engineering


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

alfawex said:


> No I didn't study in Australia. Professional year I believe is a year working in Australia in Accounting, ICT/Computing or Engineering


That's not right. Professional year is a separate course taken in Australia. Do not claim points if you just worked one year. Professional year points can only be claimed after completing the professional year course.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Andyrobarts (Aug 6, 2019)

*Shall I expect invitation in September*

Hi All,

Shall I expect invitation in September round? 

Skill: 261112 (Systems Analysts)
EOI file: July 2018 : Point 65 
EOI update : Jan 2019, Point 70, Naati 
EOI update: 6 Jun 2019, point 80, PTE. 
189 - 80 
190 - 85 (NSW) 

Another skill assessment in process - 5 points for 1 year Au experience. Waiting for ACS approval.

It will be:
Skill: 261112 (Systems Analysts)
189 - 85
190 - 90 (NSW) 

Any guess ? Please let me know, layball::confused2::ranger::ballchain:

Andy


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

Andyrobarts said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good luck mate, u might hv chance but by November u will have 10 extra points being single or having skill partner. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Rizwan.Qamar said:


> No one knows at the moment.
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


I have same query too..?? I will get 5pts for increse in my exp and my doe will change. However.. if sys issues pts it will change doe for everyone with a eoi. So ideally it Shud change evry eoi doe!!

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

Thuong Nguyen said:


> I'm afraid things would be still bad for 189 waiters this year
> https://www.theguardian.com/austral...to-quit-peter-duttons-home-affairs-department
> everyday some negative immigration news shows off


Privatization of Immigration on the cards for Australia.

https://www.theguardian.com/austral...t-keeping-strategic-review-secret-from-public

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deva007 (Nov 14, 2017)

kingof.roses said:


> From November 2019,
> 10 points for single
> 10 points for skill partner
> 5 points for having partner with competent English
> ...


Shud we have to input the partner engish competent points somewhere in eoi? Can someone guide me where should I input the partner English skills only? Not skilled worker though? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Deva007 said:


> Shud we have to input the partner engish competent points somewhere in eoi? Can someone guide me where should I input the partner English skills only? Not skilled worker though?
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 4 using Tapatalk


It can be done only in November when the new rules kick in
The Skillselect dashboard will be revamped and new columns added

Cheers


----------



## Ytha4019 (Aug 8, 2019)

Hi All,

Need expert advise, as per ACS results" the following employment after August 2014 is considered to equate at an appropriately skilled level".

Ideally my points for experience should have been upgraded from 5 to 10 from 1st of September 2019 automatically(if we keep the current employment end date blank). It did not happen in my case.

I have checked with my consultant and he advised to wait for 7 more days because I had a gap of 7 days between two employments in the year 2016.

I am not sure if he is correct or we need to update that manually.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ytha4019 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Need expert advise, as per ACS results" the following employment after August 2014 is considered to equate at an appropriately skilled level".
> 
> ...


Your consultant is correct
Any gaps between employments is not counted as experience for calculation of points
So you have to actually work for 5 years before you are awarded 10 points

Cheers


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Goodluck to everyone who is expecting an invite in September round. I withdrew 189 EOI when I lodged my 190 visa application.


----------



## Koenz (Aug 19, 2019)

Andyrobarts said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Shall I expect invitation in September round?
> 
> ...


September will still be hard to get any invites if they still give out only 100 again.

You are working in Australia on a temporary visa then if u have 1 year experience in AUS?


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

hamza-93 said:


> Goodluck to everyone who is expecting an invite in September round. I withdrew 189 EOI when I lodged my 190 visa application.


Hi,

is QLD started giving invites for 190 only for onshore. becoz we heard it gives 190 invites post Sep 10th. Bit confused as u already got pre-invite for the same.

Regards,
kvsr


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

I predict 10,000 invites for September so we're all ok!!


----------



## nsakhare (Nov 20, 2018)

10000 lol. That is too much.


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

DavidFontaine said:


> I predict 10,000 invites for September so we're all ok!!


Happy with 1000 a month can't expect more than that....

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

nsakhare said:


> 10000 lol. That is too much.


It will be a gift from the Australian government for being so patient. Everyone who has an EOI will be invited. They will even offer flights included


----------



## gurdeep001 (Dec 6, 2016)

hamza-93 said:


> Goodluck to everyone who is expecting an invite in September round. I withdrew 189 EOI when I lodged my 190 visa application.


Thanks for "taking one for the team" 🙂


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

DavidFontaine said:


> nsakhare said:
> 
> 
> > 10000 lol. That is too much.
> ...


Awesome gift, then everyone will have to wait 2 years to get the grant.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Vladroid said:


> Awesome gift, then everyone will have to wait 2 years to get the grant.


Who the hell is bothered in how much time they will get the grant if they can get an invite
90% of the members here will never get an invite under 189/190 under the new rules

Cheers


----------



## kingof.roses (Mar 31, 2018)

gurdeep001 said:


> Thanks for "taking one for the team" 🙂


I created a group for 2339 occupation on fb if u like to join. 

Sent from my SM-A305YN using Tapatalk


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi guys, I am in tricky situation, and hope you have some suggestions for me.
Job Title: Software Engineer
Age: 34
Education: Bachelor of Technology
PTE: 79+
Work experience (tricky part): started in 2006, ACS considered after May 2010, assessment was done last year .. which includes one year working in NSW..year 2017..from same company joined in 2015 in India.. returned back to India in 2018.. now in NSW with same company from April this year..
Issue: if I enter details as per above, my experience offshore comes down to less than 8 years.. as it considers the 1 year + last few months related to Australian employment.
Probable solutions, which I can think of:
1. Current assignment, I should not show as Australian one, but the problem will be payslip etc
2. Include exp before may 2010 as well, i was in that company from 2008 to July 2010. However, not sure if department would consider by ignoring ACS assessment, also not sure if I need go through ACS again after technically joining an Australian firm in April.

Experts advice would be much appreciated.Thanks.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Jyosh said:


> Hi guys, I am in tricky situation, and hope you have some suggestions for me.
> Job Title: Software Engineer
> Age: 34
> Education: Bachelor of Technology
> ...


see, don't try to fool or false declaration of anything in EOI. if caught, u will be banned for few years. and the points 1, 2 definitely you can't do either as you don't have any evidence to manipulate. So never try to do that. just wait for some more months and go with genuine points. and in addition, as u joined new company after ACS, to claim points for it, u need to submit ACS again.


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

Thanks for prompt response, certainly not trying to share any false info. Both of above are technically correct according to me..on your suggestion to wait, I may need to minimum wait for another one and half year then..as my new assignment may end next year December.. + few months for India experience.... having said that I have to if no other option.. thanks..


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Jyosh said:


> Thanks for prompt response, certainly not trying to share any false info. Both of above are technically correct according to me..on your suggestion to wait, I may need to minimum wait for another one and half year then..as my new assignment may end next year December.. + few months for India experience.... having said that I have to if no other option.. thanks..


Nope, they are not correct technically or ethically. 
1) 1st point, as u r working in Australia since Apr-2019, this means it should be calculated as Aus experience, not India. No one can say that, I am staying in Aus work visa but consider my experience for India.
2) U can't show experience before May 2010, as ACS deducted till May 2010 to consider "Skill Assessment Met Date" no matter which company u are. 90% people with ACS has this situation.

Many people have situations like u have, but I never heard anyone considered the way as u thought "Technically correct". Hope things got clear for you now.

Moreover, you have other options to increase points, like NAATI, PTE.. try over there. with exp, we have to follow what it is and adhere with the conditions from DIBP.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jyosh said:


> Hi guys, I am in tricky situation, and hope you have some suggestions for me.
> Job Title: Software Engineer
> Age: 34
> Education: Bachelor of Technology
> ...


1. You cannot.
Not only payslips, all Australian records will show that you are in Australia

2. You can claim only from 1st June 2010 not even May 2010
Anything earlier then 1st June 2010 is a Sure shot way of getting your application rejected 

If your location country has changed after ACS assessment, you should get yourself reassessed if you want to claim points for this experience 

Cheers


----------



## alfawex (Nov 13, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> That's not right. Professional year is a separate course taken in Australia. Do not claim points if you just worked one year. Professional year points can only be claimed after completing the professional year course.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Realised I was wrong so had to update my EOI. 80 points now which may mean I won't make the cut for 189


----------



## dinnarao (Oct 27, 2017)

*189 - 75 pts*

EOI submit - 22-02-2018
EOI effect - 10-08-2019

age -30
education -15
pte - 20
aus work ex - 5 
naati - 5 

Total - 75 pts 

261312 - Developer Programmer

applied for 189, 
190 ( VIC & NSW) - 80 pts

when can i get an invite .


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

dinnarao said:


> EOI submit - 22-02-2018
> EOI effect - 10-08-2019
> 
> age -30
> ...


No one can know. They can only look at evidence and guess. However, the last time anyone with 75 points was invited was March. The last invitation round was only 100 people and so there are lots and lots of people ahead of you. 

It all depends on how your points change after the November changes. If you are single, or have one of the STEM qualifications they are looking for, then you might be in luck.


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

dinnarao said:


> EOI submit - 22-02-2018
> EOI effect - 10-08-2019
> 
> age -30
> ...


If you are single, you will get an invite after November anyway, but you also have a good chance for 190 given you satisfy the requirements.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## adumithu (Sep 4, 2019)

*Waiting with 80 points*

Hi,

I am waiting with 80 points for 189 for 2613 Software Engineer code.

MY EOI Date:Jun 23.

I have couple of questions.

1. When i can get the invite with above points.
2.My spouse has cleared English. I will get 5 points after November. My Another question is My Spouse worked in the same job code till May 2009. Can i do a Skill assesment for her or is it a waste of money.

Thanks.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

dinnarao said:


> EOI submit - 22-02-2018
> EOI effect - 10-08-2019
> 
> age -30
> ...


Are you even in NSW ?

Cheers


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

thanks mate.


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> 1. You cannot.
> Not only payslips, all Australian records will show that you are in Australia
> 
> 2. You can claim only from 1st June 2010 not even May 2010
> ...


Thanks, could you please help in understanding the second point? do i need to go for assessment again:
1. 6 months later after assessment, my designation changed after promotion?
2. 10 months later, within company changed the location?

Just to add, in both of above cases, I am not going to get any point benefit(1.5 month short of 8 yr Indian exp).. But plz explain both cases, point benefit or no, would be good for future reference.


----------



## Huelaghue (May 15, 2017)

NB said:


> Vladroid said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome gift, then everyone will have to wait 2 years to get the grant.
> ...


Woah easy there mate. Can you explain how you got to this conclusion?


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Huelaghue said:


> Woah easy there mate. Can you explain how you got to this conclusion?


He's probably right. If you're married to someone who you can't claim skill points for then it's game over. Every non-married who applies will be ahead of you and every person who has a skilled spouse on the shortage list.


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

NB said:


> Vladroid said:
> 
> 
> > Awesome gift, then everyone will have to wait 2 years to get the grant.
> ...


Definitely quite a lot of people, me included. Just check the 190 lodgment thread, it's easy too see how nervous people are, with their "another dry day today!"s and their "no movement at all!"s. Many people who lodge an application feel they are in limbo. They don't know they will get a grant, as the application can be rejected without CO contact, because not everyone is able to lodge a perfect application. Now these 90% you mentioned who can't get an invite are not in limbo. So yeah, it really depends on the person in which situation they would feel better. I know everyone would rather wait one year than 2 years 😉
But who cares, the 10,000 invites are impossible, so it doesn't matter anyway. We can surely all agree that the whole waiting game from EOI submission to visa grant is extremely tedious and stressful!


----------



## rajparikh_059 (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi Friends I need some expert advise. 

My ACS experience met date is 5-May-2011. I missed to mention the Australian work experience between 1-11-2017 to 7-12-2017 and I showed it as Indian work experience. But I have every proof to claim that Australian work experience. For example salary slip, work experience letter and payg summary. I am still in Australia under same company and same designation. Can I claim that experience in EOI to include in my Australian work experience?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajparikh_059 said:


> Hi Friends I need some expert advise.
> 
> My ACS experience met date is 5-May-2011. I missed to mention the Australian work experience between 1-11-2017 to 7-12-2017 and I showed it as Indian work experience. But I have every proof to claim that Australian work experience. For example salary slip, work experience letter and payg summary. I am still in Australia under same company and same designation. Can I claim that experience in EOI to include in my Australian work experience?


What stage of the process are you ?
Have you already been invited and have applied ?

If you haven’t got the invite, just edit the EOI to reflect the Indian and Australian experiences correctly
Add new entries, if necessary to achieve the above
I hope in the ACS assessment you have not done the same mistake 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jyosh said:


> Thanks, could you please help in understanding the second point? do i need to go for assessment again:
> 1. 6 months later after assessment, my designation changed after promotion?
> 2. 10 months later, within company changed the location?
> 
> Just to add, in both of above cases, I am not going to get any point benefit(1.5 month short of 8 yr Indian exp).. But plz explain both cases, point benefit or no, would be good for future reference.


There is nothing to explain 
If the designation or location changes, you have to get yourself reassessed, if you want to still claim points.

If you don’t want to claim points, then no issues, just mark all experience after that date as non relevant in the EOI

Cheers


----------



## rajparikh_059 (Sep 4, 2019)

I am not yet invited. 

In ACS I showed that period (37 days) of experience as Indian experience.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajparikh_059 said:


> I am not yet invited.
> 
> In ACS I showed that period (37 days) of experience as Indian experience.


In this case , your ACS assessment is defective 
You have to get a fresh assessment done showing the Indian and Australian experience split up separately 
Make sure that your SD or reference letter also reflects this experience correctly 

Till then suspend your EOI 

Make a signature like most of us have done


Cheers


----------



## rajparikh_059 (Sep 4, 2019)

My lawyer told that time we will not claim point for that experience.. So I would rather not include that experience and remain in line with original ACS.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajparikh_059 said:


> My lawyer told that time we will not claim point for that experience.. So I would rather not include that experience and remain in line with original ACS.


I am sure your lawyer is right
But that is not how I would have done it , just to save 500aud

Cheers


----------



## rajparikh_059 (Sep 4, 2019)

NB said:


> I am sure your lawyer is right
> But that is not how I would have done it , just to save 500aud
> 
> Cheers


But i did ACS recently in May only.I dont have any issue in spending 500 AUD more..But that 37 days does not add any value in claiming points.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rajparikh_059 said:


> But i did ACS recently in May only.I dont have any issue in spending 500 AUD more..But that 37 days does not add any value in claiming points.


It’s not a question of adding value or not
The ACS rules state that experience in different locations cannot be merged
They have to be shown separately 
So it’s immaterial if you want to claim points for that experience or not, the ACS application itself is defective 
If an application is defective, so is the assessment and everything else which is based on that assessment 
I am a very cautious applicant when it comes to immigration 

But again as I said I am sure your lawyer is an experienced Mara agent , as you must have appointed him only after due diligence 

Cheers


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

Some optimism finally from Iscah analysis,

https://www.iscah.com/regional-491-494-visa-shortfalls-migration-program-20192020/

They have screwed up these regional visa numbers properly, companies dont want to go, let alone migrants. Without the government providing some incentives for companies to shift there, they cant just expect migrants to pop in there among bushes and suddenly propel the dwindling economy. If you want regional areas to flourish the order should be companies, jobs, people, community and then infrastructure. Somehow DHA dreams people should get in first by forcing them to bushes and then that will propel their economy of regional areas. People leave their respective home countries hoping for a better place, and everyone knows oz regional areas are just undeveloped bushes with venomous snakes and spiders. This 491/494 plan will fall flat on face and government will be forced to develop regional areas first by providing incentives for companies/businesses. 

And on top of this they have KPIs/targets to achieve on immigration just to keep the economy going. With housing market crushing and having one hand at recession there is atleast some light at the end of tunnel for 189 people.

Good analysis by Iscah !


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

adumithu said:


> Hi,
> 
> I am waiting with 80 points for 189 for 2613 Software Engineer code.
> 
> ...


1) If next round they invite good number of people, then u have high chance.
2) for ur spouse, if the experience beyond 10yrs, ACS won't consider it. So I don't think u can get positive assessment with experience before 2009 Aug.

Cheers,
KVSR


----------



## outrageous_view (Oct 22, 2018)

aussie_lover said:


> Some optimism finally from Iscah analysis,
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/regional-491-494-visa-shortfalls-migration-program-20192020/
> 
> ...


Lets be honest, I highly doubt the govt will do anything about falling short of migration, in previous years they have always invited a lot less than their proposed quotas/ceilings.

I'm sure a lot of people (myself included) will take regional in order to get PR in 3 years or they will take regional to try to gain more points for 189/190 invite.


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

NB said:


> There is nothing to explain
> 
> If the designation or location changes, you have to get yourself reassessed, if you want to still claim points.
> 
> ...


So if one doesn't put new designation in EOI then would we need to get reassessments at the time of visa filing? Or only if CO asks. As the latest salary slips or reference letter would be with new title. Asking this for myself, I had ACS assessment done in December 2018 for 261313 and 261314 in August this year. Later is with latest job title but previous 261313 still with old title and same in EOI. No invite so far. 



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> So if one doesn't put new designation in EOI then would we need to get reassessments at the time of visa filing? Or only if CO asks. As the latest salary slips or reference letter would be with new title. Asking this for myself, I had ACS assessment done in December 2018 for 261313 and 261314 in August this year. Later is with latest job title but previous 261313 still with old title and same in EOI. No invite so far.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Tapatalk


I just fail to understand what you are asking

You should update the EOI with your latest designation irrespective of whether you are claiming points or not
If you are claiming points, mark the latest designation as relevant, if not claiming points, mark it as non relevant 
If you are claiming points after designation change, you should get yourself reassessed, if not claiming, then no need

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

NB said:


> I just fail to understand what you are asking
> 
> You should update the EOI with your latest designation irrespective of whether you are claiming points or not
> If you are claiming points, mark the latest designation as relevant, if not claiming points, mark it as non relevant
> ...


Moreover, you don’t get a chance to get assessments done after you are invited
If your assessment are not correct, then your application will be rejected 

Cheers


----------



## shilvin (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi, i have filed EOI for 233211 Civil engineer with 80 points for 189 and 85 points for 190 Victoria. Is there any chance for invite and how long it may take?


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

Hi all, could someone please email me sample Electronics engineer's CDRs so that I get to understand format etc? I will private message you my email id if you are willing to share them.

Any pointers of websites where I can find them would also help.

Cheers


----------



## NK9161 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Moreover, you don’t get a chance to get assessments done after you are invited
> If your assessment are not correct, then your application will be rejected
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB,

Pardon me for asking this Q again.
I got my ACS done in Oct 2018 for 261313 & lodged EOIs for 189/190 with 70 & 75 respectively.
In May 2019, I got promoted and my designation changed. My EOIs still have the previous designation. There is no change in points though. 
Do I still have to get myself reassessed with the new designation & update my EOIs with the new designation? Please advise.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Narahari_Karthik said:


> Hi NB,
> 
> Pardon me for asking this Q again.
> I got my ACS done in Oct 2018 for 261313 & lodged EOIs for 189/190 with 70 & 75 respectively.
> ...


You should, if you want to claim points for experience beyond the Promotion date
If you don’t want to claim points, then not required 
In the EOI, Close the old entry and start a new entry from the date of promotion and mark it as non relevant 

Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

If someone is on Student Visa and they get an invite and they apply, can they drop their studies and just be on bridging visa till application is finalised?


Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## NK9161 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> You should, if you want to claim points for experience beyond the Promotion date
> If you don’t want to claim points, then not required
> In the EOI, Close the old entry and start a new entry from the date of promotion and mark it as non relevant
> 
> Cheers


Sure, thank you NB. Got a li'l confused as my agent said we can continue with the current designation in the EOI. Will talk to him. 
I would be able to claim extra points for experience after 7-8 months, while my ACS result is still valid. Will get it re-accessed couple of months prior to it getting expired. Hopefully, I get an invite before that & don't have to get into that situation. :fingerscrossed: Hope that should be fine , right ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Narahari_Karthik said:


> Sure, thank you NB. Got a li'l confused as my agent said we can continue with the current designation in the EOI. Will talk to him.
> I would be able to claim extra points for experience after 7-8 months, while my ACS result is still valid. Will get it re-accessed couple of months prior to it getting expired. Hopefully, I get an invite before that & don't have to get into that situation. :fingerscrossed: Hope that should be fine , right ?


I don’t know what you mean
I have given you the process I would have followed very clearly

But best to go with what your agent says

Cheers


----------



## NK9161 (Oct 12, 2018)

NB said:


> Narahari_Karthik said:
> 
> 
> > Sure, thank you NB. Got a li'l confused as my agent said we can continue with the current designation in the EOI. Will talk to him.
> ...


I will follow whatever you have said. I will talk to my agent today. Thanks a lot NB.


----------



## expat4aus2 (Nov 5, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> If someone is on Student Visa and they get an invite and they apply, can they drop their studies and just be on bridging visa till application is finalised?
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


You can withdraw your student visa and get on Bridging Visa but you will then get Bridging Visa with travel restrictions meaning if you leave Australia you can't return unless a decision is made. Also you will still be on 20 hrs work limit even in holidays. 

So, only benefit you get out is not paying tuition fees.


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

expat4aus2 said:


> You can withdraw your student visa and get on Bridging Visa but you will then get Bridging Visa with travel restrictions meaning if you leave Australia you can't return unless a decision is made. Also you will still be on 20 hrs work limit even in holidays.
> 
> 
> 
> So, only benefit you get out is not paying tuition fees.


Oh I thought bridging visa doesn't have any working restrictions! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

aussie_lover said:


> Some optimism finally from Iscah analysis,
> 
> https://www.iscah.com/regional-491-494-visa-shortfalls-migration-program-20192020/
> 
> ...


To be honest, the so called "BIG hole in these skilled visa" as Iscah puts it is kind of becoming more and more of a myth. When skilled migrants are competing more and more with born and bred Australians in big cities, it begs the question of whether immigration really is beneficial or detrimental to Australia and Australians.

I completely agree though, the idea of attracting migrants to regional areas is pretty useless for now. It's a fine juggling line for the government between investing enough money to make the regional areas attractive and cutting down immigration sufficiently so the larger cities do not get too overcrowded, all while managing to keep the migration numbers high enough so the tax payer money keeps increasing because without it god knows what would happen to the economy... I honestly don't know what the outcome of this will be in say, 10 years.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

naman1282 said:


> Oh I thought bridging visa doesn't have any working restrictions!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


You are missing 2 important points
1. The Bridging visa doesn’t kick in if your existing visa is cancelled for any reason prematurely 
It has to expire naturally, and then only it will kick In

2. The condition of the Bridging visa was identical to your existing visa
But you can never be sure till you see the conditions, once it is issued

Cheers


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

What is the chance of getting ITA in coming September round with 80 points for sc189? Occupation: Mechanical Engineer. DOE: 3/8/2019.


----------



## mt3467 (Mar 6, 2019)

Good luck everyone for the September, let's hope they reopen the 189 programme this month!

(I consider 100 invites as meaning it's effectively suspended)


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

Would it not be 100 invites till Nov considering changes start from 16th Nov?

Hoping for the best though! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> Would it not be 100 invites till Nov considering changes start from 16th Nov?
> 
> Hoping for the best though!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


There are people who are saying that. But I don't think there has been am official explanation yet. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

Hey lets be super optimistic and hopeful for one more day. :fingerscrossed:
If it turns out to be just 100, there is nothing to lose for being hopeful. 

If you ask me, I'm super hopeful that they'd do 2000 invites compensating last month's dryness. :bump2:

Spring is here, people are happy, lets pray for it.


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

*What you guys think about 18000 invitations*

Will they complete the quota assuming they are giving less invites currently?


----------



## kamskans (Jun 13, 2019)

aussie_lover said:


> Hey lets be super optimistic and hopeful for one more day. :fingerscrossed:
> If it turns out to be just 100, there is nothing to lose for being hopeful.
> 
> If you ask me, I'm super hopeful that they'd do 2000 invites compensating last month's dryness. :bump2:
> ...


The reduced number seems to be to compensate for the huge backlog of existing invitations which they have to process. Already they have increased the processing time to around 8-9 months.

Given they don't seem to have made much progress with processing existing applications, I doubt September is going to be any better. 100 is my guess. Quite disappointing really.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

kamskans said:


> The reduced number seems to be to compensate for the huge backlog of existing invitations which they have to process. Already they have increased the processing time to around 8-9 months.
> 
> Given they don't seem to have made much progress with processing existing applications, I doubt September is going to be any better. 100 is my guess. Quite disappointing really.


this is what everyone thinking as of .. let's see what gonna happen..


----------



## Y-ME369 (Aug 18, 2017)

aussie_lover said:


> Hey lets be super optimistic and hopeful for one more day. :fingerscrossed:
> If it turns out to be just 100, there is nothing to lose for being hopeful.
> 
> If you ask me, I'm super hopeful that they'd do 2000 invites compensating last month's dryness. :bump2:
> ...


I've pretty much given up after two years of waiting. :faint:

Lets see what this week brings though.


----------



## Master-mind (Sep 9, 2019)

Hi,

Just need some info guys. Just by mistake i entered wrong date for my acs skill assessment in my eoi. now i have got the invitation and not sure what to do. eoi DOE is 29/04/2019 .. Actual date of skill assessment is 28/08/2018 .. the date which i put in eoi by mistake is 28/04/2018. please advise.. its urgent. Today is my last date t make an application


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Master-mind said:


> Hi,
> 
> Just need some info guys. Just by mistake i entered wrong date for my acs skill assessment in my eoi. now i have got the invitation and not sure what to do. eoi DOE is 29/04/2019 .. Actual date of skill assessment is 28/08/2018 .. the date which i put in eoi by mistake is 28/04/2018. please advise.. its urgent. Today is my last date t make an application


If all other data is correct like the assessment number etc. , then I would have taken the risk and proceeded with the invite
I am presuming that your date of effect is later then the actual date of the assessment I.e. 28/08/2018
Cheers


----------



## Master-mind (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> If all other data is correct like the assessment number etc. , then I would have taken the risk and proceeded with the invite
> I am presuming that your date of effect is later then the actual date of the assessment I.e. 28/08/2018
> Cheers


Thanks for replying to my issue. Just want to know whether these sort of mistakes are common to DHA ?? Do you any more of such issues and they got a grant ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Master-mind said:


> Thanks for replying to my issue. Just want to know whether these sort of mistakes are common to DHA ?? Do you any more of such issues and they got a grant ?


I doubt anyone on the forum would be maintaining such a database that you are looking for
You have to just assess the extent of the risk and decide whether to proceed or not
Each person has a different threshold of taking risk
My threshold is very low and yet I would have taken that risk

Cheers


----------



## Master-mind (Sep 9, 2019)

NB said:


> I doubt anyone on the forum would be maintaining such a database that you are looking for
> You have to just assess the extent of the risk and decide whether to proceed or not
> Each person has a different threshold of taking risk
> My threshold is very low and yet I would have taken that risk
> ...


Thanks for your advise. As i am about to proceed with this application, would you recommend any form or any note which i can provide in my application to let them know about this typo error ? Thanks once again


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Master-mind said:


> Thanks for your advise. As i am about to proceed with this application, would you recommend any form or any note which i can provide in my application to let them know about this typo error ? Thanks once again


Nope

Cheers


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

When is the September round going to happen? Today?


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

lemxam said:


> When is the September round going to happen? Today?


relax...it's tomorrow night...


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

if someone is in touch with a MARA agent they might have insights into the number of slots for this round. Iscah or someone similar...


----------



## naveen.scion (Apr 5, 2018)

*New point system impact*

Hi all,

Post November 16, applicants who are single and skilled spouse will get 10 points. So, how will it impact 189 visa. 
If an applicant has 85 points, including spouse skilled points, how long should that applicant wait to get an invite.


----------



## naresh_kumar (Sep 8, 2019)

naveen.scion said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Post November 16, applicants who are single and skilled spouse will get 10 points. So, how will it impact 189 visa.
> If an applicant has 85 points, including spouse skilled points, how long should that applicant wait to get an invite.


Can’t be predicted. It actually depends on multiple factors. I’m not sure if there is a simple calculator but looking into numbers of invites in past few months I can say there is going to be huge backlog in coming months.layball::fingerscrossed:


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

lemxam said:


> When is the September round going to happen? Today?


Tomorrow 7.30pm Indian time

Cheers


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

*Good luck*

Good luck to All!


----------



## Xaved (Jan 3, 2018)

perception30 said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> We had a rather diminutive invitation round in August.
> Lot of you are extremely disappointed.
> ...



Actually it is a mechanism to draw as much applicants as possible towards SC491.


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

I have a feeling that this round they will do more 489 than 189, just a wild guess, not wishing for it. 
They might want to clear off any outstanding 489s (won't be much out there) as this will be their last chance to do so?

Also I saw a notification that the system is down for maintenance on 11/09/19 from 1:30 am to 4 am.

So any invites, they'd do between 12 midnight - 1:30 am ? Having said that nothing stopping them to do invites after 4 am. But I guess the system maintenance would be to make changes to remove 489 from the system ? I guess.


----------



## SG (Aug 16, 2017)

lemxam said:


> When is the September round going to happen? Today?





NB said:


> Tomorrow 7.30pm Indian time
> 
> Cheers


Good Luck to All


----------



## shazz29041993 (Aug 11, 2019)

Good luck to all 

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

*EOI status*

Hi All,

I have 80 points for 189 and 85 points for 190. My Date of effect is 10th Sept 2019. Do you think I can get an invite in this round or do I have to wait for next round? My Occupation code is 261313(Software engineer).

Thanks
Mana


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

*189 invitation round september time?*

what time do they send emails as per Australian Time zone?


----------



## shazz29041993 (Aug 11, 2019)

Good chance for this round. If not much higher in next. 

Good luck 

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## mizo1745 (Jan 12, 2018)

all the luck for all


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

Hey,

Thanks for the quick reply. When do they start sending invites? And for how may days they keep sending invites for this month?



shazz29041993 said:


> Good chance for this round. If not much higher in next.
> 
> Good luck
> 
> Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

manali.phadke said:


> Hey,
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. When do they start sending invites? And for how may days they keep sending invites for this month?


The rounds are held only once a month on the 11th of each month at 12.01 am 
The invites are sent in 30 minutes, and that is the end
If you have not got it in 30 minutes, you have to wait till next month

Cheers


----------



## Xaved (Jan 3, 2018)

Please keep an eye on the Iscah Migration's facebook page......


All the Best


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. Hoping for the best:fingerscrossed:

Good luck to all 



NB said:


> The rounds are held only once a month on the 11th of each month at 12.01 am
> The invites are sent in 30 minutes, and that is the end
> If you have not got it in 30 minutes, you have to wait till next month
> 
> Cheers


----------



## pawan1 (Nov 14, 2018)

manali.phadke said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I have 80 points for 189 and 85 points for 190. My Date of effect is 10th Sept 2019. Do you think I can get an invite in this round or do I have to wait for next round? My Occupation code is 261313(Software engineer).
> 
> ...


Though we cannot completely predict invites, do not put high expectations for this month. I am waiting for 189 invite with 80 points from 4 months. So there is so much back log for 80 points as well. Anyways, all the best


----------



## Xaved (Jan 3, 2018)

pawan1 said:


> I am waiting for 189 invite with 80 points from 4 months. So there is so much back log for 80 points as well. Anyways, all the best


As per the recent prediction, with 80 points for four months should expect to get invitation within next 3 months......but thats just a prediction not guarantee


All the Best


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

manali.phadke said:


> Hey,
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply. When do they start sending invites? And for how may days they keep sending invites for this month?


Round starts at 7:30 IST and all invites given within 30-45 mins max.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

manali.phadke said:


> Hi All,
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If this and the next round is 1000 round, there is a chance in the October round.

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Diegoforlan said:


> what time do they send emails as per Australian Time zone?


At 12.01am AEST on 11th of every month. Good luck if you are expecting an invite.


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

Are there any predictions for 190 invites? I have applied for both NSW and Victoria states with 85 points for same occupation code - 261313(Software engineer) with DOE 10th Sept 2019. I do not have any job offer in NSW/Vic as of now and I am working in India. Does anybody knows when 190 invites are sent?

Thanks
Mana


----------



## veer.sheoran (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi All,

I have 75 points for University Lecturer (242111):
Age: 25
Edu: 20
Exp: 15
PTE: 10
Partner: 5 (Competent English and Positive Skill assessment)
Date of EOI submission: 04JUL2019

I have already got a invitation from SA for 489 and have until 29OCT2019 to apply. Now i need to decide if i apply for 489 or wait for 189? What are my chances to get invitation for 189 at 75 points and will they improve post November changes. Also i m not sure for how long University Lecturer will be available for 189. I obviously don't want to lose 489 in pursuit of 189.

Cheers,
Veer


----------



## sharada_3288 (May 20, 2019)

Skill Select round tonight (11th September 2019)
---------------------------------------------------------------
We expect DHA to go ahead with a 189 skill select round tonight.
To assist us in obtaining as accurate results as possible it would be great if you share any invitation results with us
if you DO RECEIVE a 189 invite please email the following details privately to [email protected]
Occupation
Total points claimed
EOI effect date
Thanks
Steven


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Shared by iscah, NSW 190 invites
View attachment NSWDocument-released-FOI-FA-19.08.00733-1.pdf


Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

manali.phadke said:


> Are there any predictions for 190 invites? I have applied for both NSW and Victoria states with 85 points for same occupation code - 261313(Software engineer) with DOE 10th Sept 2019. I do not have any job offer in NSW/Vic as of now and I am working in India. Does anybody knows when 190 invites are sent?
> 
> Thanks
> Mana


First, no one can predict 190 invites. Second, your occupation (261313) has additional criteria for NSW which means - you should be living and working in NSW for 1 year (in your occupation) to be eligible for 190, hence you won't get an invite under this occupation.

VIC is quite picky when it comes to issuing invites, so again, no one can tell.


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

manali.phadke said:


> Are there any predictions for 190 invites? I have applied for both NSW and Victoria states with 85 points for same occupation code - 261313(Software engineer) with DOE 10th Sept 2019. I do not have any job offer in NSW/Vic as of now and I am working in India. Does anybody knows when 190 invites are sent?
> 
> Thanks
> Mana


NSW 190 has a mandatory requirement of 1 year work experience in NSW and currently living in NSW.

I think, Victoria is also sending invitations to Software Engineer (261313) only who has onshore work experience.


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

There is huge backlog for 80 pointers. Due to the disappointing August round, the doe for 80 pointers is 13/05/2019. 
Unless they pull a miracle and send 1500+ invites, I wouldn’t put my hopes up.


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

Hi Experts

Today I got ACS result with below lines.

The following employment after 28 January 2011 is considered to equate to work at an appropriately skilled level and relevant to ANZSCO Code 263111 (Computer Network and Systems Engineer).

My question is when I fill the EOI then I should mention dates for employment from 29th January 2011 OR 1st February 2011?

Regards,
KR


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kashifrana84 said:


> Hi Experts
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Include both
Seperate them as below
From 29/01/11:- Relevant
From start of job till 28/01/11:- non relevant

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Include both
> Seperate them as below
> From 29/01/11:- Relevant
> From start of job till 28/01/11:- non relevant
> ...


Thank you. So non relevant job experience also need to be mentioned in EOI and actual application for visa? or its optional


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

kashifrana84 said:


> Thank you. So non relevant job experience also need to be mentioned in EOI and actual application for visa? or its optional


Need to mention all experience in eoi as well as visa application. Seperate them as relevant and non relevant. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## kashifrana84 (Nov 22, 2016)

kodaan28 said:


> Need to mention all experience in eoi as well as visa application. Seperate them as relevant and non relevant.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Thanks. Last thing is, in visa application do I need to present the salary slips for relevant job experience only?


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

kodaan28 said:


> Need to mention all experience in eoi as well as visa application. Seperate them as relevant and non relevant.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


Do you know if only experience in past 10 years has to be included, or all work experience has to be included in final visa application? (For EOI I know only experience during past 10 years is required).


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kashifrana84 said:


> Thanks. Last thing is, in visa application do I need to present the salary slips for relevant job experience only?


Some members give all the evidence for the period that was non relevant also, some don’t
I did

You can take your own decision 

Cheers


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Ethika said:


> Do you know if only experience in past 10 years has to be included, or all work experience has to be included in final visa application? (For EOI I know only experience during past 10 years is required).


Last 10 years from the date of invite is sufficient 

Cheers


----------



## Ethika (Jun 26, 2019)

NB said:


> Last 10 years from the date of invite is sufficient
> 
> Cheers


I see, thanks for the prompt reply


----------



## shilvin (Sep 5, 2019)

*shilvin*

Hi , Myself civil engineer 233211.

I have filed EOI for 189 with 80 points and 190 Victoria with 85 points. By when can I expect an invitation.


----------



## Koenz (Aug 19, 2019)

Is there a minimum pay required for 'relevant job experience' ? 

I'm going for Industrial Engineer (233511) and my pay after 5 years experience here is doubled compared to my starting salary, so just wondering if perhaps the starting salary would fall below the limit.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

NB said:


> Last 10 years from the date of invite is sufficient
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers


Hi NB, slightly off topic, Would new changes from Nov.16th eradicate the problem of fake/duplicate eois assuming one need to update eoi manually. 
Also I think it asks for relationship status and bachelor guys should automatically receive 10 extra points while the guys with spouse have to update it manually.? 
I'm not waiting for an invite, just curious. 

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> Hi NB, slightly off topic, Would new changes from Nov.16th eradicate the problem of fake/duplicate eois assuming one need to update eoi manually.
> Also I think it asks for relationship status and bachelor guys should automatically receive 10 extra points while the guys with spouse have to update it manually.?
> I'm not waiting for an invite, just curious.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


If someone can submit a fake EOI, he can very well update it too manually

The only way to eliminate fake EOI is to start charging fees for submitting EOIs , which are forfeited if you don’t accept the invite, and adjusted against the visa fees, if you do
So genuine applicants done lose anything
Also only 1 EOI to be allowed legally instead of as many as an applicant wants

This is not some out of the box thinking which the department is unaware of, but for some reason the department is more then happy to let this disease fester

How the points will work on 16 November, will depend on the clarification to be issued by the department in due course
Probably everyone will have to claim the points, else it will be impossible to have a hierarchy for invites 

Cheers


----------



## shazz29041993 (Aug 11, 2019)

I suppose the better way to create more opportunities is to establish corporates and firms in regional areas. 

And then people will be more eager to migrate to regional , bridging the gap between supply and demand. 

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## Eddielee (Sep 10, 2019)

I have lodged both EOI with Civil Engineer Skill.
1. 75 (189) + 80 (190) on 25/07/19
2. 85 (489 FS) on 15/08/19

Am i expecting anything tonight?


----------



## shekhar_babu (Mar 27, 2017)

Hi All,

Considering current trend and the upcoming changes, I am making my wife to sit for competent English to add me 5 points on 75(currently wo SS).

Coming to her profession she is into HR recruitment has 8 years exp and her skills are not under MTSOL. Can any body please help me on which ANZCode to be applied on for? And Also, we don't have some payslips missing for few of the organization and form 16 on 1 organization. 
Is that really required for secondary applicant to have all those in place or RnR's document on letter will suffice?

Finally rather making the case complicating with improper documentation, shall I just add only competent English? Please advise me on this;


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Eddielee said:


> I have lodged both EOI with Civil Engineer Skill.
> 1. 75 (189) + 80 (190) on 25/07/19
> 2. 85 (489 FS) on 15/08/19
> 
> Am i expecting anything tonight?


Only with a miracle


----------



## VK246 (Feb 12, 2019)

Eddielee said:


> I have lodged both EOI with Civil Engineer Skill.
> 1. 75 (189) + 80 (190) on 25/07/19
> 2. 85 (489 FS) on 15/08/19
> 
> Am i expecting anything tonight?


489 FS could have worked for you. But wasn't August round the last one for 489 FS? I'm not sure though. Taking cue from the fact that today (10 Sep) is the last day for issuing invitations under 489. So, technically, it might not be included in tonight's (11 Sep) round..


----------



## shilvin (Sep 5, 2019)

Eddielee said:


> I have lodged both EOI with Civil Engineer Skill.
> 1. 75 (189) + 80 (190) on 25/07/19
> 2. 85 (489 FS) on 15/08/19
> 
> Am i expecting anything tonight?


Hi am also civil engineering waiting for invitation. Shall we form a whatsapp group if interested.


----------



## Newbee2019 (Sep 10, 2019)

*ICT Business Analyst (75)*



Gun2392 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I have been reading the thread. It is very disappointing to see the August results.
> 
> ...


Hi,

I have also applied under stream ICT Business Analyst on Nov 1st 2018 with 75 points for 189 and yet receive invite. No idea if there is any possibility of receiving invite in September round or there is no possibility at all to receive it ever for 75. I am loosing hope with each passing round. Please share if you have any further data.

Thanks!


----------



## Lappies001 (Sep 10, 2019)

Any chance of receiving a 189 invite on 75 point - occupation is chemist 234211


----------



## oberoiankit88 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi Everyone,

I had lodged my EOI on 27/02/2019 with 75 points for Software Engineer (261313) occupation. I haven't received any invitation yet and going through the thread and previous invitation rounds, I am not very hopeful of receiving it anytime soon.

My spouse has a degree in Mechanical Engineering but has worked as a Business Consultant mostly since he graduated. Not sure if we should get his extra points and update the EOI or shall we wait till the new rules apply from Nov and then take a decision. 

It would be great if you could provide your inputs.

Thanks!


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

oberoiankit88 said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I had lodged my EOI on 27/02/2019 with 75 points for Software Engineer (261313) occupation. I haven't received any invitation yet and going through the thread and previous invitation rounds, I am not very hopeful of receiving it anytime soon.
> 
> ...


Get the English test done so that you have at least a guaranteed 5 extra points if she gets a competent score


----------



## oberoiankit88 (Sep 10, 2019)

NB said:


> Get the English test done so that you have at least a guaranteed 5 extra points if she gets a competent score


Thanks NB for such a quick reply! 
We were anticipating that we might need some extra points, so my husband has already taken PTE and he does have 79+ score but the major doubt surrounding us is what occupation should be apply for as his degree and the work he is doing is totally different and which might get him rejected during ACS assessment. That is why we haven't moved forward and are just keeping our fingers crossed if we get invite on the existing EOI only :fingerscrossed:

Appreciate your inputs to all us confused souls


----------



## shilvin (Sep 5, 2019)

Anyone waiting for invitation today???


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Eddielee said:


> I have lodged both EOI with Civil Engineer Skill.
> 1. 75 (189) + 80 (190) on 25/07/19
> 2. 85 (489 FS) on 15/08/19
> 
> Am i expecting anything tonight?


Let’s hope you get 489 invite tonight.

A good friend of mine is also waiting for a 489 invite (85 points, telecommunications)


----------



## Moincue (Nov 19, 2018)

Waiting with 80 points as Mechanical Engineer (233512) for 189. DOE:3/8/2019


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

shilvin said:


> Anyone waiting for invitation today???


It might be another round of 100 invites.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

shilvin said:


> Anyone waiting for invitation today???


Only about a 1000 members if not more

Cheers


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

All the best!


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

It's officially time. Who got it?? Best of luck to you all


----------



## shazz29041993 (Aug 11, 2019)

Anyone got invited?

Sent from my SM-A505F using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

It's eerily quiet in here. Was it another one of those fabled months with 0 invitations?


----------



## ANAIN (Mar 20, 2017)

looks like another killer


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Give it time. 30 minutes is a decent allowance


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

shahid15 said:


> Give it time. 30 minutes is a decent allowance


when people have got it it's like 12:01


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

Probably a 100 round happened. Soon people will start thinking if the round actually happened 

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

Action starts at 00:15 AEST

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Yeah it's always pretty much immediate. Probably another 100 as predicted or maybe even less


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> when people have got it it's like 12:01


For me, I remember i got it around 12.20-25 am


----------



## SupNami (Oct 15, 2018)

Any one got the invite?:fingerscrossed:


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

I think this is another 100 round ( and 70% of those are wasted/fake )


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Oh well guys, you single people can always look forward to those free points in November. And for the married people, there's plenty of time for a divorce


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

No reports past 12.45 most probably mean no round or <=100 invites


----------



## hamidyk (Jul 17, 2019)

Someone got invited from Iran


----------



## Ru1005 (Jun 7, 2019)

Any invites


----------



## Rickle (Dec 12, 2018)

hamidyk said:


> Someone got invited from Iran


useless info


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Rickle said:


> useless info


Do you have anything better?


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

Rickle said:


> useless info


well, at least it confirms that the round has taken place. so no need to refresh the mailbox anymore....


----------



## ravalji.mahipal (May 22, 2018)

Any 85 pointer(189) here waiting for invite? 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

ICT 2611 90 points SEP 1 2019 Received invitation
Looks like another 100 round

so desparate~


----------



## hamidyk (Jul 17, 2019)

Rickle said:


> useless info


points 85
Mechanical engineering
DOE 2 august
It is approved by a well-known lawyer.


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

Seems like the trend of 100 invitations will continue till November 2019. Bad times indeed


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

hamza-93 said:


> Seems like the trend of 100 invitations will continue till November 2019. Bad times indeed


and then 1000 thereafter?


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

hamza-93 said:


> Seems like the trend of 100 invitations will continue till November 2019. Bad times indeed


Or maybe even after that!!

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> and then 1000 thereafter?





Rizwan.Qamar said:


> Or maybe even after that!!
> 
> Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


Hopefully we will see more invites in December round after levelling the field with single applicants.

But only time will tell...


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

Did anyone with 80 got invitation?


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

Diegoforlan said:


> Did anyone with 80 got invitation?


Forget 80. Not even 85.


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

Hmm that looks like they want to push everyone for 491, 189 is as good as closed


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

2613,90 Points Sep 2 2019 received invitation


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

Where to get 90 points from somehow reached 80 😁


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

kirk1031 said:


> 2613,90 Points Sep 2 2019 received invitation




U or some body else?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aswinputhenveettil (Oct 17, 2018)

Any 489 invites tonight?


----------



## VIVI-L (Jul 6, 2018)

90 point I can get only by having 3 wife's.. each contributing 5 points..lol


----------



## saravan_p (May 19, 2018)

A friend of mine who has got the invite for 189 a couple of months back says his estimated time of getting the visa has increased now by some 4 months, so he thinks the 100 rounds are basically due to a huge backlog of visas to be processed and not really due to Nov changes. Does anyone else have same thought?


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

saravan_p said:


> A friend of mine who has got the invite for 189 a couple of months back says his estimated time of getting the visa has increased now by some 4 months, so he thinks the 100 rounds are basically due to a huge backlog of visas to be processed and not really due to Nov changes. Does anyone else have same thought?




I agree with his view. The 189 visa for this fiscal is reduced substantially. DoHA already have a pipeline of lodged visas arising from last fiscal as well with those expected to be finalized for this FY, the invites now will be issued based on the balance number. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

VIVI-L said:


> 90 point I can get only by having 3 wife's.. each contributing 5 points..lol


If I were DHA I would invite you on the strength of that joke alone


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

VIVI-L said:


> 90 point I can get only by having 3 wife's.. each contributing 5 points..lol


Funny


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Got invited for 489 FS with 85 points. 

261313
------------
DOE: 11-June-2019
------------
PTE: 20
Age: 30
Degree: 15
Experience: 10
Family Sponsorship:10


Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## kirk1031 (Oct 8, 2015)

saravan_p said:


> A friend of mine who has got the invite for 189 a couple of months back says his estimated time of getting the visa has increased now by some 4 months, so he thinks the 100 rounds are basically due to a huge backlog of visas to be processed and not really due to Nov changes. Does anyone else have same thought?


don't quite agree,end of last financial year june 2019,they already processed application of 189 visa up to March 2019.There are limited 189 application after March 2019, they just deliberately delay the process


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

mail2notif said:


> Got invited for 489 FS with 85 points.
> 
> 261313
> ------------
> ...


Congrats


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

kirk1031 said:


> don't quite agree,end of last financial year june 2019,they already processed application of 189 visa up to March 2019.There are limited 189 application after March 2019, they just deliberately delay the process


maybe they are issuing a lot of 190 and other regional visas that are piling up...


----------



## regattekreddy (May 29, 2015)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Congrats




Congrats 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pemite (Sep 10, 2019)

Congrats


----------



## Pemite (Sep 10, 2019)

mail2notif said:


> Got invited for 489 FS with 85 points.
> 
> 261313
> ------------
> ...


At what time did the email arrive?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

Pemite said:


> At what time did the email arrive?


12:20 AEST

Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Pemite (Sep 10, 2019)

I was waiting for my invite at 85 points 489 FS non pro rata DOE 20/08/19

I guess it is too late now.


----------



## manali.phadke (Aug 21, 2019)

Did anyone get an invite with 80 points for 189 with software engineer occupation 261313 ?


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

manali.phadke said:


> Did anyone get an invite with 80 points for 189 with software engineer occupation 261313 ?


No 80 points got invites


----------



## blackrider89 (Jul 14, 2014)

Very small round it seems. Only 85/90 points for non pro-rata. Accountants seem to need 95 points.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

Did anyone else got an email from SkillSelect saying “Your EOI has been updated. You have received a message in SkillSelect”?

Can’t login as the page throws a bunch of SQL errors.I only got 75 points so can’t be an invitation?


----------



## sanjeev_magoo (Dec 31, 2017)

hsran said:


> Did anyone else got an email from SkillSelect saying “Your EOI has been updated. You have received a message in SkillSelect”?
> 
> Can’t login as the page throws a bunch of SQL errors.I only got 75 points so can’t be an invitation?


Got an email from skill select and was anxious about it... it turned out to be 489 decommissioning... also asking to submit EOI for 491 from 16 nov.


----------



## rajyxavier (Mar 12, 2019)

I got an email at 4.19am today from skillselect.

"Your EOI has changed in eligibility. This is due to changes to the regulations for the Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489)
(Provisional) - State & Territory Nominated visa you have expressed interest in.
Skilled - Regional (Subclass 489) (Provisional) - State & Territory Nominated visa closed to EOI submissions and
invitations on 11 September 2019.
Please be aware your EOI will continue to be eligible for any subclasses selected other than Skilled - Regional (Subclass
489) (Provisional) - State & Territory Nominated visa. "


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

I received a message from Skill Select. I think they have removed 489 coz I logged into every EOI but haven't seen any message except the 489, which says "Your application is incomplete". When I tried to update and observed 489 option is not there anymore. 

If anyone else observed the same, please share.


----------



## Arshad.Nadeem (Jan 5, 2017)

sanjeev_magoo said:


> Got an email from skill select and was anxious about it... it turned out to be 489 decommissioning... also asking to submit EOI for 491 from 16 nov.


I received the email too, 489 is removed and they asked me to update the EOI. However, they aren't asking me to submit 491. Where did you see that message?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

ISCAH

Looks like another desperately small round of about 100 for 189s. We have seen a few invites

Our best guess is that with around 18000 visa applications (including family members) already lodged and undecided from the 2018/19 financial year, there is no need for DHA to issue many invites for a few months

We will put up brief results and some predicted waiting times based on this later today

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

manali.phadke said:


> Did anyone get an invite with 80 points for 189 with software engineer occupation 261313 ?


Nope.. with 80 points (DOE 7th june 2019) in 261313 waiting for 3 months. My guess is now no chance before December round.


----------



## vish0299 (Sep 6, 2019)

Question, What if the health-insurance requirement on 485 is not maintained. Is there any issues that arise with DOHA when applying for 189 or just in general?


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

ParoP said:


> Nope.. with 80 points (DOE 7th june 2019) in 261313 waiting for 3 months. My guess is now no chance before December round.


Even people with 85 from Aug, 261313 didn't get invited.. So strange round this time..


----------



## etadaking (Jun 18, 2019)

Not strange at all, 189 is almost abandoned by DHA, simply as that.


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Ksvr said:


> Even people with 85 from Aug, 261313 didn't get invited.. So strange round this time..


Surprising... looks like not even a 100 round.. may be 50 or less.. and the problem is we don't know a reason and so cannot predict chance of getting invitation.


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

I wish we could do something about these small rounds at least they should have been transparent about what is the plan for this year at the start of July . Totally unacceptable the way system runs . 1. No updates till last week of month despite round completed on 11th. 2. No transperancy at all regarding the number of EOis in the system for different codes 3. Change of rules anytime they want to impacting existing applicants 4. No clear direction regarding invitation issuing plan. It's getting worse


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

vish0299 said:


> Question, What if the health-insurance requirement on 485 is not maintained. Is there any issues that arise with DOHA when applying for 189 or just in general?


It's of no consequence to 189 application. But it can have serious repercussions on existing 485 visa status.


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

they want to get the whole backlog done before 16 NOV. As the new system kick in it will make it hard to handle a mixed backlog (old cases and new ones). COs will be lost.
They want to start on clean slate. Expect no invitations or a dozen till november


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

berriberri said:


> they want to get the whole backlog done before 16 NOV. As the new system kick in it will make it hard to handle a mixed backlog (old cases and new ones). COs will be lost.
> They want to start on clean slate. Expect no invitations or a dozen till november


They invited 100 since March 2019. Everyone expects a better outcome after new FY. And then 100 again  
What can we expect now? Maybe 100 till the end of this FY? 
Don't want to be negative but it is what it is


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

Ok looks like the message is very clear, that they don't want any more 189s, full stop.
Looks like, they already have 18k in pipeline to achieve this financial year's target (ie until Jul' 20). 
So technically, if they start inviting after Nov, the grants for them will come after Jul' 20, which will fall nicely into next financial year's target.
And this will also tie up with the new rules, which means more invites for singles and higher chance of adding slowly to the pipeline due to singles getting invited.
So I guess this is their strategy.
Anyways better not to fuss about it until December, which is good, which means we can put this to rest and get on with our lives peacefully without much stress.


----------



## Didokev (Oct 28, 2018)

berriberri said:


> they want to get the whole backlog done before 16 NOV. As the new system kick in it will make it hard to handle a mixed backlog (old cases and new ones). COs will be lost.
> They want to start on clean slate. Expect no invitations or a dozen till november


I beg to differ. 100 invites has been going on since April till this September 2019 excluding July with only 1000 invites. DHA has no excuse other than to reduce number of migrants. Let them learn from Canada that gives about 3000 invites every fortnight if they are willing to bring in migrants. Overall 189 is technically suspend, 100 invites is just to satisfy the constitutional requirement as there is no official embargo on immigration yet. Even the so called 491 won't make any difference as there is nothing govt is doing to boost regional economy and provide needed jobs for migrants under 491 in November.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

vish0299 said:


> Question, What if the health-insurance requirement on 485 is not maintained. Is there any issues that arise with DOHA when applying for 189 or just in general?


If it comes to the knowledge of the CO that you have not fulfilled all the conditions of the existing visa, it can have an adverse effect on all visas that you apply henceforth, including any 189 visa
You should try to get it regularised asap

Cheers


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

berriberri said:


> they want to get the whole backlog done before 16 NOV. As the new system kick in it will make it hard to handle a mixed backlog (old cases and new ones). COs will be lost.
> They want to start on clean slate. Expect no invitations or a dozen till november


I really doubt if that is the real condition or intention. After march it is 5th month with 100 invites. If backlog is not cleared till now, then it is not going to be cleared in next 1 year also. A country's immigration policy cannot depend upon pending workload ( or should I say not sufficient CO). Workload can be reduced by employing more people, not stopping people from immigration. 

Really don't no how pushing people to regional will help them. From my personal experience in IT industry it is tough to get a job even if cities like Perth, forget regional cities. 

At this moment the whole situation is just unpredictable, and without logic.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

ParoP said:


> I really doubt if that is the real condition or intention. After march it is 5th month with 100 invites. If backlog is not cleared till now, then it is not going to be cleared in next 1 year also. A country's immigration policy cannot depend upon pending workload ( or should I say not sufficient CO). Workload can be reduced by employing more people, not stopping people from immigration.
> 
> Really don't no how pushing people to regional will help them. From my personal experience in IT industry it is tough to get a job even if cities like Perth, forget regional cities.
> 
> At this moment the whole situation is just unpredictable, and without logic.


seems they are not going by logic but just some strange reasons as pushing people to region will get them more economy which will definitely turn out to be a devastating impact .. moreover, with markets getting down, if immigration slow down to 0.. the economy will hit further down..


----------



## ParoP (Aug 11, 2019)

Ksvr said:


> seems they are not going by logic but just some strange reasons as pushing people to region will get them more economy which will definitely turn out to be a devastating impact .. moreover, with markets getting down, if immigration slow down to 0.. the economy will hit further down..


Few days back one elderly person told me he is a friend of an ex Au PM and he told exPM that increase population because we don't come here to business with kangaroos... I wish AU Immi dept understand it quickly.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

ParoP said:


> Few days back one elderly person told me he is a friend of an ex Au PM and he told exPM that increase population because we don't come here to business with kangaroos... I wish AU Immi dept understand it quickly.


true.. being a big country and with depending on immigrants to improve economy have no chance to get better if they don't get enough immigrants.. not sure what they are thinking way to do in long run but certainly they are really making things harder for themselves.. that's i what i feel..


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

*Bushy!*



Ksvr said:


> true.. being a big country and with depending on immigrants to improve economy have no chance to get better if they don't get enough immigrants.. not sure what they are thinking way to do in long run but certainly they are really making things harder for themselves.. that's i what i feel..


looks like they want everyone to move into regional bush areas with No real chance of employment in the specific sector


----------



## Didokev (Oct 28, 2018)

Diegoforlan said:


> looks like they want everyone to move into regional bush areas with No real chance of employment in the specific sector


Exactly and do the real business with Kangaroos


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

It doesn't matter what field (skilled or unskilled) you work as long as govt gets taxes.

Half the international students I know were not able to obtain jobs in the field of their studies. They either drive taxi or are working as store managers in retail. They still earn $80k-$100k a year and pay decent amount of taxes.

So for people thinking there's no "skilled" employment in regional area, that's not what the govt cares about.

The objective is to divert the population to regional areas. E.g., the farms are in dire need of fruit-pickers, particularly in SA.

Govt has also relaxed the criteria of holiday work visas.

Large no. of people who are currently onshore on temporary visas (2.2 million) are going to scramble to have a piece of 491 (once the quota increases further), skilled employment or not. My sister is looking at 491 if she fails to obtain 189, and she's finishing masters in Computer engg.
I would've been one of them if I was applying now. For international students its almost impossible to get more than 70 pts.


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

Pathpk said:


> It doesn't matter what field (skilled or unskilled) you work as long as govt gets taxes.
> 
> Half the international students I know were not able to obtain jobs in the field of their studies. They either drive taxi or are working as store managers in retail. They still earn $80k-$100k a year and pay decent amount of taxes.
> 
> ...


This will change after 16NOV as they will gain an additional 10pt. Grads with 189 will be the new normal.


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> It doesn't matter what field (skilled or unskilled) you work as long as govt gets taxes.
> 
> Half the international students I know were not able to obtain jobs in the field of their studies. They either drive taxi or are working as store managers in retail. They still earn $80k-$100k a year and pay decent amount of taxes.
> 
> ...


I beg to differ on the last point there. There are plenty of international students with 75 to 80 points now. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> I beg to differ on the last point there. There are plenty of international students with 75 to 80 points now.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


Considering PY is now a norm, yes 75 pts can be taken as the new normal.

But 5 pts to reach 80 is still a hard task. It's either NAATI or a year of skilled employment to reach that mark. Both are super difficult.

Yes, normally onshore people are so desperate that they do whatever needs to be done for PR. But, or the 1st time in 8 years, last year I saw students (3 of my friends) go back to India becoz they couldn't get enough pts, and had to return after 485 expiry.


----------



## trulyanonymous (Aug 14, 2019)

Hi Guys. Just curious.. out of the people here and from the people you know, how many do you know that will be getting the full 10 points in November? (either from being single or having a skilled partner). And what points will you personally be at after November? 

Looking to see what my chances would be after November (for now ignoring the fact that virtually no invites are being sent out).


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> Considering PY is now a norm, yes 75 pts can be taken as the new normal.
> 
> But 5 pts to reach 80 is still a hard task. It's either NAATI or a year of skilled employment to reach that mark. Both are super difficult.
> 
> Yes, normally onshore people are so desperate that they do whatever needs to be done for PR. But, or the 1st time in 8 years, last year I saw students (3 of my friends) go back to India becoz they couldn't get enough pts, and had to return after 485 expiry.


In my personal experience there are a lot of international students with 75 and 80 points. I have met a lot of them. Usually with the following scenarios.

1) 75 points: international student graduated from a regional area or students who graduated and did PY. I have met a lot of them that fall in this category.
2) 80 points: IT student graduated from a regional area who had to do PY inorder to assess their post graduate IT qualification. 



Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> In my personal experience there are a lot of international students with 75 and 80 points. I have met a lot of them. Usually with the following scenarios.
> 
> 1) 75 points: international student graduated from a regional area or students who graduated and did PY. I have met a lot of them that fall in this category.
> 2) 80 points: IT student graduated from a regional area who had to do PY inorder to assess their post graduate IT qualification.
> ...


And the scariest thing is most of them are single and will get 10 points in Nov. That means we can expect a lot of applicants with 85 or 90 points after the change.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> In my personal experience there are a lot of international students with 75 and 80 points. I have met a lot of them. Usually with the following scenarios.
> 
> 1) 75 points: international student graduated from a regional area or students who graduated and did PY. I have met a lot of them that fall in this category.
> 2) 80 points: IT student graduated from a regional area who had to do PY inorder to assess their post graduate IT qualification.
> ...


Anybody else have any different experiences? Please share 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## maheshkrishnan90 (Aug 13, 2019)

Is there any information on the Sept 2019 invitation round?


----------



## AG_PR (Jul 29, 2019)

maheshkrishnan90 said:


> Is there any information on the Sept 2019 invitation round?


Please go through the last few posts and you will get the idea of what is happening. If you are looking for official information then you have to wait for a few more days


----------



## shilvin (Sep 5, 2019)

Hi myself currently at 80 points for 189 - Civil Engineer
Age-25
Education-15
Employment-15
English-20
Spouse-5

From Nov-2019, another 5 for skilled spouse in same occupation ..

So it will be 85.

But the sad part is all singles at 75 also will reach to 85 with no other qualification...


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

Its not scary at all. I am one of those students. I have spent about $100,000 on my Bachelors degree (Level 1 Honours). Graduated with High Distinction and landed a job with Big 4. Completed PY, scored 8.5 bands. Here I am with 80 points and no PR. I have paid taxes for past 6 years and working my ass off. Do I not deserve an invite after all this? 
Please keep this in mind when you comment that singles are getting the unfair advantage. That is because singles have worked their past 4-5-6 years off by themselves. They should be given priority - good that DHA has realised that now!!


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

YRDish24 said:


> Its not scary at all. I am one of those students. I have spent about $100,000 on my Bachelors degree (Level 1 Honours). Graduated with High Distinction and landed a job with Big 4. Completed PY, scored 8.5 bands. Here I am with 80 points and no PR. I have paid taxes for past 6 years and working my ass off. Do I not deserve an invite after all this?
> Please keep this in mind when you comment that singles are getting the unfair advantage. That is because singles have worked their past 4-5-6 years off by themselves. They should be given priority - good that DHA has realised that now!!


Very fair point mate, and I'm in the same boat!


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

YRDish24 said:


> Its not scary at all. I am one of those students. I have spent about $100,000 on my Bachelors degree (Level 1 Honours). Graduated with High Distinction and landed a job with Big 4. Completed PY, scored 8.5 bands. Here I am with 80 points and no PR. I have paid taxes for past 6 years and working my ass off. Do I not deserve an invite after all this?
> Please keep this in mind when you comment that singles are getting the unfair advantage. That is because singles have worked their past 4-5-6 years off by themselves. They should be given priority - good that DHA has realised that now!!


I am in the same boat buddy. Waiting for November for that 10 points. It's really depressing to have spend that much money and still have no pr. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

I just hope 85 or 90 points is enough to land an invite after the point change. I don't want to ruin 3 more years of my life in a regional area feeding kangaroos.

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

haroon154 said:


> I just hope 85 or 90 points is enough to land an invite after the point change. I don't want to ruin 3 more years of my life in a regional area feeding kangaroos.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk



That'd be the least we want, we can still stay here feeding Kangaroos but we definitely deserve way better.


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

Point is if you ( Government) really want people to go for Regional visa options - develop the right infrastructure there, create opportunities for us. Without the right opportunities what are we going to do there ? Feed Kangaroos?! At least true for IT professionals


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

YRDish24 said:


> Its not scary at all. I am one of those students. I have spent about $100,000 on my Bachelors degree (Level 1 Honours). Graduated with High Distinction and landed a job with Big 4. Completed PY, scored 8.5 bands. Here I am with 80 points and no PR. I have paid taxes for past 6 years and working my ass off. Do I not deserve an invite after all this?
> Please keep this in mind when you comment that singles are getting the unfair advantage. That is because singles have worked their past 4-5-6 years off by themselves. They should be given priority - good that DHA has realised that now!!


don't understand why u didn't get PR in last few years at all.. is it that not enough experience or u just got good PTE score now.. in addition, being onshore u already got advantage right with education and more points w.r.t to experience and chance of taking PY and NAATI.. that's an advantage u people got, i believe for sure with the money u invested.... 

Guys, I am not against singles getting points or what so ever.. I am telling that, onshore have lot of opportunities to increase points than offshore.. and married people have a little advantage of 5 additional points for skilled spouse.. that's it.. so i don't want to argue guys, just telling facts that are there..


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> In my personal experience there are a lot of international students with 75 and 80 points. I have met a lot of them. Usually with the following scenarios.
> 
> 1) 75 points: international student graduated from a regional area or students who graduated and did PY. I have met a lot of them that fall in this category.
> 2) 80 points: IT student graduated from a regional area who had to do PY inorder to assess their post graduate IT qualification.
> ...


That's good if someone studied in regional area.
For people (like me who were not wise enough, although I made sure my sister studied in regional area) who studied in metros, it's either PY and/or NAATI to obtain more points.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> And the scariest thing is most of them are single and will get 10 points in Nov. That means we can expect a lot of applicants with 85 or 90 points after the change.


If anything this will even out the odds and make the whole process more fair between couples and singles. There's no reason couples should get extra points simply for having a partner, it's almost discriminatory, and if one individual in the couple gets the PR then their spouse always has other options such as applying for a partner visa.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> don't understand why u didn't get PR in last few years at all.. is it that not enough experience or u just got good PTE score now.. in addition, being onshore u already got advantage right with education and more points w.r.t to experience and chance of taking PY and NAATI.. that's an advantage u people got, i believe for sure with the money u invested....
> 
> Guys, I am not against singles getting points or what so ever.. I am telling that, onshore have lot of opportunities to increase points than offshore.. and married people have a little advantage of 5 additional points for skilled spouse.. that's it.. so i don't want to argue guys, just telling facts that are there..


If it's indeed true that onshore people have an advantage than I believe everyone should start applying for student visas and enroll in a course and come onshore to fully exploit this advantage. It's not hard to obtain a student visa and come onshore.


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> If anything this will even out the odds and make the whole process more fair between couples and singles. There's no reason couples should get extra points simply for having a partner, it's almost discriminatory, and if one individual in the couple gets the PR then their spouse always has other options such as applying for a partner visa.


couples won't get points simply for having partner.. they have skilled partner.. but to make system fair it could have made, the criteria for skilled partners to be stringent as 5yrs exp and minimum 7 band in English.. that should have made system more stringent.. instead they made things like open discussion.. where both sides got pros and cons.. hope the new system makes them to achieve what they wish for at-least to some extent..


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Pathpk said:


> If it's indeed true that onshore people have an advantage than I believe everyone should start applying for student visas and enroll in a course and come onshore to fully exploit this advantage. It's not hard to obtain a student visa and come onshore.


I don't think it is required to be onshore to gain 75 to 80 points and there are lot of aspirants trying hard to get those and secure PR in last few years.. not sure what is the ratio of onshore/offshore getting PR.. but I am pretty sure onshore is the higher number in getting PR than offshore..


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

YRDish24 said:


> Its not scary at all. I am one of those students. I have spent about $100,000 on my Bachelors degree (Level 1 Honours). Graduated with High Distinction and landed a job with Big 4. Completed PY, scored 8.5 bands. Here I am with 80 points and no PR. I have paid taxes for past 6 years and working my ass off. Do I not deserve an invite after all this?
> Please keep this in mind when you comment that singles are getting the unfair advantage. That is because singles have worked their past 4-5-6 years off by themselves. They should be given priority - good that DHA has realised that now!!


I guessed your occupation is now accountant? 
Very tough now I know a guy with 90p 189 and waiting :faint::faint:
It is very uncertain now, I paid the same, brought my spouse here, worked like never know tomorrow and then what the hell is happening? 
Even with 10p for singles if they don't make at least 1000 invitations per round our chance would never be secured
And now every oz is happy?


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

Yup let me explain - all valid points. For an IT degree to be assessed 1 year of experience or PY is required (to be completed after degree). 4 years was just my degree + 1 year exp = 5 years. I also completed PY and got 8.5 bands in my first attempt in 2017. Once my degree was assessed I was already on 75 points (April this year) and age pts added afterwards. Which is why i haven’t been invited yet. My company can only sponsor me after two years of total experience. Which is next year. Does this explain why I am still here? Also NAATI dates are hard to get still I have booked for Jan just in case. Its not easy to work part time while studying - get a job and then get stuck with all these rules.


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

Nope Thuong. Developer Programmer 


Thuong Nguyen said:


> YRDish24 said:
> 
> 
> > Its not scary at all. I am one of those students. I have spent about $100,000 on my Bachelors degree (Level 1 Honours). Graduated with High Distinction and landed a job with Big 4. Completed PY, scored 8.5 bands. Here I am with 80 points and no PR. I have paid taxes for past 6 years and working my ass off. Do I not deserve an invite after all this?
> ...


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

Everyone has their own hard times i believe.. there is nothing to wrong for people to think in respect to their own way which helps them.. let's see what happens post Nov .. need to wait for DHA with the final call.. not sure what they are thinking with 189... if they gonna give 100 or less invites for the whole FY.. then it is literally closed for this FY.. only 491 is the way to proceed..


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> couples won't get points simply for having partner.. they have skilled partner.. but to make system fair it could have made, the criteria for skilled partners to be stringent as 5yrs exp and minimum 7 band in English.. that should have made system more stringent.. instead they made things like open discussion.. where both sides got pros and cons.. hope the new system makes them to achieve what they wish for at-least to some extent..


Skilled partner or not, it's still unfair in my opinion. When you team up with a partner and claim 5 points (say you have 75 points + 5 partner points), you essentially get above a single candidate who has in fact the same points as you (75 points) and you get on the same level as a single candidate who in fact has 5 points more than you (80 points).

If at least as a couple you were required to demonstrate that *both* you and your partner meet the claimed points (and have the whole couple point match the lowest individual score) then it would be okay I guess, but the way it currently works it's very likely that both you and your partner are actually less qualified than the single applicant with similar score but still get ahead because your combined points are higher... It's like the opposite of what skilled point based migration is meant to be, at least in theory, which is inviting the most skilled and qualified people to apply for PR. Basically Australia gets a couple of people who might be both individually less qualified than the single applicant, but have more points because they're a couple... :der:


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

rocktopus said:


> Skilled partner or not, it's still unfair in my opinion. When you team up with a partner and claim 5 points (say you have 75 points + 5 partner points), you essentially get above a single candidate who has in fact the same points as you (75 points) and you get on the same level as a single candidate who in fact has 5 points more than you (80 points).
> 
> If at least as a couple you were required to demonstrate that *both* you and your partner are more qualified and skilled than the single applicant then it would be okay I guess, but the way it currently works it's very likely that both you and your partner are actually less qualified than the single applicant but still get ahead because your combined points are higher... It's like the opposite of what skilled point based migration is meant to be, at least in theory, which is inviting the most skilled and qualified people to apply for PR. Basically Australia gets a couple of people who are both individually less qualified than the single applicant, but have more points because they're a couple... :der:


hmmm.. that's a valid point as well.. then i would say the whole partner points should be removed in that case to make everything equal.. and higher points to get invite.. this will be the best way to handle this.... so it won't matter single or married ... but not sure what DHA is thinking off..


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

Can’t agree more to what you are saying. DHA is changing current point because of a reason, which is couples haven’t contributed to the economy in the way they expected them to. Their system was flawed - being in the industry for 1.5 years I can see a lot of imbalance between demand and number of migrants. Only way to level this is to only allow high pointers, singles or skilled couple. Australia is no more a country where workforce is lacking, it us now lacking a QUALITY workforce.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

Ksvr said:


> hmmm.. that's a valid point as well.. then i would say the whole partner points should be removed in that case to make everything equal.. and higher points to get invite.. this will be the best way to handle this.... so it won't matter single or married ... but not sure what DHA is thinking off..


Like don't get me wrong, I'm ranting about fairness, but I also get why they offer a partner/spouse option for PR. It's a lot easier to apply for PR directly with your partner than have your partner later apply for a visa 801 which is super expensive and has a processing time > 2 years, and might mean that you have to live separated for a while until you are eligible... 

...but in pure logical reasoning and point-based skills thinking, I don't think the partner point makes sense nor is fair.


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

YRDish24 said:


> Can’t agree more to what you are saying. DHA is changing current point because of a reason, which is couples haven’t contributed to the economy in the way they expected them to. Their system was flawed - being in the industry for 1.5 years I can see a lot of imbalance between demand and number of migrants. Only way to level this is to only allow high pointers, singles or skilled couple. Australia is no more a country where workforce is lacking, it us now lacking a QUALITY workforce.]


DHA is giving points for singles only with a view on the students who bring 5 Billion dollars directly every year into the Australian economy 
They were feeling that they had no chance to get a pr so they have given them this carrot of 10 points as most students are singles

Cheers


----------



## Ksvr (Jul 28, 2019)

YRDish24 said:


> Can’t agree more to what you are saying. DHA is changing current point because of a reason, which is couples haven’t contributed to the economy in the way they expected them to. Their system was flawed - being in the industry for 1.5 years I can see a lot of imbalance between demand and number of migrants. Only way to level this is to only allow high pointers, singles or skilled couple. Australia is no more a country where workforce is lacking, it us now lacking a QUALITY workforce.
> ==============================================================================
> that's true.. but no one can stop getting unskilled people migrate under spouse visa right.. so indeed, can't expect all the couples to work and make country rich.. it's not possible at all.. what they can do is, still give skilled migration to those skilled and push the family to family visa with a less lead time than including them in skilled migrant visa.. that makes things much better..
> 
> ...


----------



## YRDish24 (Aug 6, 2019)

And I don’t mind this carrot. Also I think I deserve this carrot after spending $100,000, 6 years of taxes and what not! 100 percent adding to the economy by being in the exponentially growing industry of Robotics


NB said:


> YRDish24 said:
> 
> 
> > Can’t agree more to what you are saying. DHA is changing current point because of a reason, which is couples haven’t contributed to the economy in the way they expected them to. Their system was flawed - being in the industry for 1.5 years I can see a lot of imbalance between demand and number of migrants. Only way to level this is to only allow high pointers, singles or skilled couple. Australia is no more a country where workforce is lacking, it us now lacking a QUALITY workforce.]
> ...


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

YRDish24 said:


> And I don’t mind this carrot. Also I think I deserve this carrot after spending $100,000, 6 years of taxes and what not! 100 percent adding to the economy by being in the exponentially growing industry of Robotics


So you think couples who spent more than you, paid double tax for 2 people, deserve anything? Now they got 5 points less than singles. And they need to stop having a baby because no medical benefits they can have? With the hell tax they paid?
No need to argue here as long as they invite 100 there's no chance for anyone. That's it.


----------



## shilvin (Sep 5, 2019)

And all the singles who got 10 points may marry some day.. U never know the partner will be skilled or unskilled...All singles atleast applying will be of 28-30...Soon all Indian parents will find a girl and get them married... So all laws are equally bad....


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Immigration policy is like the tale of the father and son travelling with a donkey
No matter what they decide, there will always be somebody there to criticise them

Cheers


----------



## priyanka20 (Oct 8, 2018)

Pathpk said:


> That's good if someone studied in regional area.
> For people (like me who were not wise enough, although I made sure my sister studied in regional area) who studied in metros, it's either PY and/or NAATI to obtain more points.


Can you please share more details of studying in metro or regional areas? My brother is considering Australia for his studies and is considering Melbourne only for now.


----------



## rocaj (Feb 8, 2019)

Given that no hope for 189 now till Nov, I want to confirm matter related to MLTSSL and STSOL occupations.

I have applied without partner skills and now want to claim 5/(10 points for my wife starting Nov) points for my wife, however, her occupation is Marketing Specialist is under STSOL.
My concern is, can I able to apply for NSW 190 myself under MLTSSL and include my spouse occupation under STSOL to claim the 5/10 points?

Any valuable advice higher appreciated.

Thank you in advance,


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

rocktopus said:


> Skilled partner or not, it's still unfair in my opinion. When you team up with a partner and claim 5 points (say you have 75 points + 5 partner points), you essentially get above a single candidate who has in fact the same points as you (75 points) and you get on the same level as a single candidate who in fact has 5 points more than you (80 points).
> 
> If at least as a couple you were required to demonstrate that *both* you and your partner meet the claimed points (and have the whole couple point match the lowest individual score) then it would be okay I guess, but the way it currently works it's very likely that both you and your partner are actually less qualified than the single applicant with similar score but still get ahead because your combined points are higher... It's like the opposite of what skilled point based migration is meant to be, at least in theory, which is inviting the most skilled and qualified people to apply for PR. Basically Australia gets a couple of people who might be both individually less qualified than the single applicant, but have more points because they're a couple... :der:


But those single guys aren't going to stay single forever. They're likely to get married and bring a completely unskilled spouse over from India. How does this make it more fair than at least guaranteeing that the spouse has some skills that Australia can use?


----------



## mail2notif (Nov 16, 2018)

DavidFontaine said:


> But those single guys aren't going to stay single forever. They're likely to get married and bring a completely unskilled spouse over from India. How does this make it more fair than at least guaranteeing that the spouse has some skills that Australia can use?


No matter skilled or no. They will pay 8-10k for bringing the partner hence more benefit for department  also single would take less invites overall. 



Sent from Tapatalk


----------



## Didokev (Oct 28, 2018)

DavidFontaine said:


> But those single guys aren't going to stay single forever. They're likely to get married and bring a completely unskilled spouse over from India. How does this make it more fair than at least guaranteeing that the spouse has some skills that Australia can use?


Another angle to this is that singles will still give points to their partners when they finally get married. So it means that they will be claiming a total of 20 points (10 for being single + 10 points to be claimed for their partner after marriage). In all, married applicants are the ones at disadvantage in this new point system.


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

DavidFontaine said:


> But those single guys aren't going to stay single forever. They're likely to get married and bring a completely unskilled spouse over from India. How does this make it more fair than at least guaranteeing that the spouse has some skills that Australia can use?


Unskilled from India or UK no one cares as long as she/he doesn't take a skilled visa 189/190 ! This unskilled partner brought by single resident will not have PR, she/he will have a partner visa with strict condition


----------



## RockyRaj (Dec 9, 2017)

NB said:


> DHA is giving points for singles only with a view on the students who bring 5 Billion dollars directly every year into the Australian economy
> They were feeling that they had no chance to get a pr so they have given them this carrot of 10 points as most students are singles
> 
> Cheers




NB, even singles from offshore who haven’t studied in Australia do get 10points right?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

My partner is a citizen. Should I consider the other type of visa! :/
I thought I wouldn't need her help but guess..
It'll be difficult either ways!
I'm on 75 points, spent almost 5 years in Australia, spent $$$$ on bachelors etc etc.

Don't know what they want.
My friends were able to get PR even at 60 points few years ago. 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Rizwan.Qamar (Apr 26, 2016)

naman1282 said:


> My partner is a citizen. Should I consider the other type of visa! :/
> I thought I wouldn't need her help but guess..
> It'll be difficult either ways!
> I'm on 75 points, spent almost 5 years in Australia, spent $$$$ on bachelors etc etc.
> ...


You should consider other options before to they start closing

Sent from my Mi A2 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

When someone gets the invitation, does it appear as a new message under the EOI tab in Skill select plus they get email? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

anirbna said:


> When someone gets the invitation, does it appear as a new message under the EOI tab in Skill select plus they get email?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


The status in Skillselect changes to invited
THe email follows with a gap of few minutes to hours

Cheers


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

NB said:


> Immigration policy is like the tale of the father and son travelling with a donkey
> No matter what they decide, there will always be somebody there to criticise them
> 
> Cheers



HI NB... this is not related to above query.

Just now I realized . even i have done a mistake in my 190 QLD EOI..in DOB i have entered as MM/DD instead of DD/MM.. I'm worried now what do..even with 80 points 189 i lost hopes and looking for 190 QLD with 85 points..if wont update the EOI now i'm sure my application will be rejected once I submit for Visa. what i have to do now..please help .

Some one replied me i canupdate the EOI after the pre-invite . can i do that is that fine?
Please help me with your valuable experience and thoughts


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

hari2665 said:


> HI NB... this is not related to above query.
> 
> Just now I realized . even i have done a mistake in my 190 QLD EOI..in DOB i have entered as MM/DD instead of DD/MM.. I'm worried now what do..even with 80 points 189 i lost hopes and looking for 190 QLD with 85 points..if wont update the EOI now i'm sure my application will be rejected once I submit for Visa. what i have to do now..please help .
> 
> ...


Edit the EOI. I don't understand what the issue is


----------



## hari2665 (Nov 15, 2018)

DavidFontaine said:


> Edit the EOI. I don't understand what the issue is


No, i cannot simply go ahead and edit the EOI since BSMQ stated below on there website:

"Please do not amend your 190 EOI until you receive an invitation as doing so will take you out of the queue."

Else i would have updated it.


----------



## hsran (Sep 16, 2017)

Can't you guys just get over this whole thing? Scrolling through these off-topic posts in every thread is a PITA!


----------



## kimba0705 (Aug 19, 2019)

Should someone start a new thread for Oct 2019 invites?


----------



## Vladroid (Oct 11, 2018)

hsran said:


> Can't you guys just get over this whole thing? Scrolling through these off-topic posts in every thread is a PITA!


Seconded.
Why all this single vs partner stuff? Come on, you can't put people in buckets. Not all singles will go grab an unskilled spouse first thing in the morning. In fact, some singles will get an unskilled spouse, some a skilled spouse, many will even stay single forever because that's how people are nowadays. On the other hand, no matter skilled or unskilled, a couple may have children in Australia = future tax payers. And a skilled spouse might be forever unemployed, while a completely "unskilled" spouse can become rich, opening a business etc. There are way more "skills" than just what you see on paper. Being a good father or mother is just important a skill as being a talented rocket scientist. Being a part of society is also a skill, but doesn't give anyone any points.
In the end, we are all just humans, so respect each other independent of one's situation and "how hard you have it"!


----------



## shahid15 (Jul 6, 2018)

Vladroid said:


> Seconded.
> Why all this single vs partner stuff? Come on, you can't put people in buckets. Not all singles will go grab an unskilled spouse first thing in the morning. In fact, some singles will get an unskilled spouse, some a skilled spouse, many will even stay single forever because that's how people are nowadays. On the other hand, no matter skilled or unskilled, a couple may have children in Australia = future tax payers. And a skilled spouse might be forever unemployed, while a completely "unskilled" spouse can become rich, opening a business etc.
> In the end, we are all just humans, so respect each other independent of one's situation and "how hard you have it"!


True true. Why all the bad blood here? At the end of the day, we are all here for better life. At least let's make it easier for others to get more info out of the current scenario than taking sides on a non existent battle of sorts bw singles and couples.


----------



## kodaan28 (Nov 25, 2014)

priyanka20 said:


> Can you please share more details of studying in metro or regional areas? My brother is considering Australia for his studies and is considering Melbourne only for now.


You should seriously consider Adelaide/Hobart, both are regionals so will give you/your bro 10 points for 2 years master's study instead of 5 in Melbourne. And both states i.e. SA & Tasmania favour their graduates heavily and almost sure to get 489/190. Naati & PY you can do anywhere once onshore.

Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk


----------



## perception30 (Dec 3, 2013)

The link to October round topic, https://www.expatforum.com/expats/a...-invitations-october-2019-a.html#post14947578


----------



## tnk009 (May 10, 2017)

kodaan28 said:


> You should seriously consider Adelaide/Hobart, both are regionals so will give you/your bro 10 points for 2 years master's study instead of 5 in Melbourne. And both states i.e. SA & Tasmania favour their graduates heavily and almost sure to get 489/190. Naati & PY you can do anywhere once onshore.
> 
> Sent from my Moto Z2 Play using Tapatalk




As an alternate:
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/uk-49655719


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naveen.scion (Apr 5, 2018)

This is out of the topic. But I have a serious question that is haunting me from quite some time.
What is the future of 189 dreamers. 
Post November16, I can have a maximum of 85 points. What will be my chances of getting a PR. Should I still put hope on 189 visa. If not, what are my other alternatives.
Please respond to my queries.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

priyanka20 said:


> Can you please share more details of studying in metro or regional areas? My brother is considering Australia for his studies and is considering Melbourne only for now.


You get 5 additional pts if you study in regional area. At this juncture, anyone planning to study in Aus should seriously consider enrolling in regional university.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

DavidFontaine said:


> But those single guys aren't going to stay single forever. They're likely to get married and bring a completely unskilled spouse over from India. How does this make it more fair than at least guaranteeing that the spouse has some skills that Australia can use?


Yes of course, but the single guy getting later married or later bringing a spouse at least their spouse won't be taking an extra spot from the Skilled PR migration program...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rocktopus said:


> Yes of course, but the single guy getting later married or later bringing a spouse at least their spouse won't be taking an extra spot from the Skilled PR migration program...


The government has to be bothered with the entire migration figures just not who comes under what quota
an unskilled spouse adds to the total population of the country and uses all resources just as much as a skilled spouse , but does not pay taxes 
A skilled spouse should get a higher weightage then a single applicant and not be treated at par
But as I said in an earlier post, the 10 points for bachelor has been given only to keep the international students happy that they have a shot at PR 

Cheers


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

To be honest, go to the December thread. No point in going to the October one and waiting. I think everybody in this thread can agree that December is what everyone is waiting for. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

Is there a December thread already? 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...share_fid=114200&share_type=t&link_source=app

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

naveen.scion said:


> This is out of the topic. But I have a serious question that is haunting me from quite some time.
> What is the future of 189 dreamers.
> Post November16, I can have a maximum of 85 points. What will be my chances of getting a PR. Should I still put hope on 189 visa. If not, what are my other alternatives.
> Please respond to my queries.
> ...


I will be on the same boat. I reckon we will still have a chance being 85 pointers after December.


----------



## pmyr (Sep 12, 2019)

NB said:


> The government has to be bothered with the entire migration figures just not who comes under what quota
> an unskilled spouse adds to the total population of the country and uses all resources just as much as a skilled spouse , but does not pay taxes
> A skilled spouse should get a higher weightage then a single applicant and not be treated at par
> But as I said in an earlier post, the 10 points for bachelor has been given only to keep the international students happy that they have a shot at PR
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

pmyr said:


> NB said:
> 
> 
> > The government has to be bothered with the entire migration figures just not who comes under what quota
> ...


----------



## pmyr (Sep 12, 2019)

NB said:


> pmyr said:
> 
> 
> > NB said:
> ...


----------



## aussie_lover (Feb 6, 2018)

What I have seen is they are pretty reactive in their sudden decisions. Like a) Renaming 457 to 482 suddenly but just with few modifications, b) Implementing new regional visas mid financial year following election c) Just inviting 100 people for months due to staff shortages or enough invitations in pipeline or whatevs d) Hoping people would go to regional areas and stay there for 3 years irrespective of any job prospects etc

I don't reckon if DoHA or any policy makers have thought about this so deeply like you guys are thinking from all angles. lol 

Whatever happens, I'm not risking to go to regional areas without any job prospects or real infrastructure there. As an expat here, I know the real picture and can clearly see how under developed regional areas are. For example in seek.com.au there are no jobs in any regional areas for my profession and in Adelaide there are only very few and some of them mentioned need PR / citizens. So whats the point? One of my friend in Adelaide said, for a small job in petrol bunk, atleast 50+ ppl turned up for interview. And in Canberra, most of them are govt jobs and would need PR / citizenship.

There is no point in arguing singles vs couples or winging about low invitations. We can't change it or influence it. Just accept the fact for whatever it is. When it comes it comes, if not it sucks.


----------



## Jyosh (Sep 4, 2019)

Hi guys, a basic question.. skilled wife should be of same profession or any profession as long as coming under MLTSSL..


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

Jyosh said:


> Hi guys, a basic question.. skilled wife should be of same profession or any profession as long as coming under MLTSSL..


Any Profession

Cheers


----------



## suvinganjoo (Oct 26, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I am also in the queue since May this year. 75 points in 2613 and going to lose 5 points in Feb when I turn 33. I have a question about the skilled spouse. I couldn't find the code for my spouse in ANZSCO list since she is working in compliance and fraud. Does that mean she isn't skilled? Does she needs to be in the same SOL as mine and exactly what does this mean?

Pls help  Thanks


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

suvinganjoo said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I am also in the queue since May this year. 75 points in 2613 and going to lose 5 points in Feb when I turn 33. I have a question about the skilled spouse. I couldn't find the code for my spouse in ANZSCO list since she is working in compliance and fraud. Does that mean she isn't skilled? Does she needs to be in the same SOL as mine and exactly what does this mean?
> 
> Pls help  Thanks


You have to find the best matching Anzsco code based on her RnR ( Roles and responsibilities) rather then her designation 
Then check if that Anzsco code falls under MLTSSL or not 

There is no short cut to doing the research in identifying the Anzsco code
You also have to check if her education meets the requirements of the code or not so that she can get a positive assessment from the skills assessment agency 
You can do it yourself if you have the time or else go through a consultant who will do it for you 


Cheers


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

https://www.macrobusiness.com.au/2019/09/experts-australias-visa-system-lazy-and-low-skilled/

Interesting article! 

Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## anirbna (Jan 10, 2019)

It would be really beneficial if they present a clear definition of what is high skill vs what is low skill. 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## JennyWang (Jan 9, 2018)

naman1282 said:


> https://www.macrobusiness.com.au/2019/09/experts-australias-visa-system-lazy-and-low-skilled/
> 
> Interesting article!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Very racist article.


----------



## rocktopus (Mar 6, 2017)

JennyWang said:


> Very racist article.


MacroBusiness is on the far right end of the spectrum with a quite racist and anti-immigration agenda... I wouldn't take anything they write very seriously :tsk:


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

Guys,

After some days of the Sept round, do we know eventually how many visas were granted and when was the latest DOE?

I am waiting with 85 points and DOE of Sept 05, with 2335 occupation ID.

Do you think the odds are in my side for the Oct round? If we get a grasp of the latest DOE, we can have a more accurate estimation.

:fingerscrossed:


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

naman1282 said:


> https://www.macrobusiness.com.au/2019/09/experts-australias-visa-system-lazy-and-low-skilled/
> 
> Interesting article!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


I'd like to know how all these low-skilled lazy Indians are getting the 85 points required for an invite.

Many Australians want more Europeans and less Indians and Chinese. The problem with this is that their country is smack-bang in the middle of nowhere and several days from the nearest country with a shared culture. There are huge sacrifices required in moving to such an isolated place and if you're already in a country with prospects and a strong economy there's little motivation to pay the 10s of thousands required to go through the visa loopholes. Therefore, the main applicants are people from countries where the living standard is low enough to warrant them sacrificing everything to move to Australia.

Therefore, unless they want to move their country closer to Spain, there's very little they can do.


----------



## Thuong Nguyen (Feb 10, 2019)

DavidFontaine said:


> I'd like to know how all these low-skilled lazy Indians are getting the 85 points required for an invite.
> 
> Many Australians want more Europeans and less Indians and Chinese. The problem with this is that their country is smack-bang in the middle of nowhere and several days from the nearest country with a shared culture. There are huge sacrifices required in moving to such an isolated place and if you're already in a country with prospects and a strong economy there's little motivation to pay the 10s of thousands required to go through the visa loopholes. Therefore, the main applicants are people from countries where the living standard is low enough to warrant them sacrificing everything to move to Australia.
> 
> Therefore, unless they want to move their country closer to Spain, there's very little they can do.


I personally don't really understand why they restrict immigrants if these guys are the ones who bring money, talents, required skills (without asking OZ government to pay for their initial 20-30 years old of education and welfare), spend much more money to obtain qualified OZ degree. Aren't these what push economy up? 
If somebody don't get PR, they are hard seeking a permanent job as their VISA may expire within 1 year. Who wants to sign 1 year contract? Then what? They need to do temporary jobs, low skilled ones. Don't these macrobusiness guys understand simple facts of how hard temporary residences face everyday?
Seem like 189 will hold on from March 2019 - November 2019 regardless many folks here came on the track late and suffered


----------



## haroon154 (Aug 13, 2019)

DavidFontaine said:


> I'd like to know how all these low-skilled lazy Indians are getting the 85 points required for an invite.
> 
> Many Australians want more Europeans and less Indians and Chinese. The problem with this is that their country is smack-bang in the middle of nowhere and several days from the nearest country with a shared culture. There are huge sacrifices required in moving to such an isolated place and if you're already in a country with prospects and a strong economy there's little motivation to pay the 10s of thousands required to go through the visa loopholes. Therefore, the main applicants are people from countries where the living standard is low enough to warrant them sacrificing everything to move to Australia.
> 
> Therefore, unless they want to move their country closer to Spain, there's very little they can do.


Low-skilled lazy indians? 

The fact that Indians are getting 85 points is proof enough of their skill and experience. 

Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

haroon154 said:


> Low-skilled lazy indians?
> 
> The fact that Indians are getting 85 points is proof enough of their skill and experience.
> 
> Sent from my CPH1831 using Tapatalk


It’s a classic case of grapes are sour

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Can I also claim 5 points after November if my occupation is under MLTSSL and spouse occupation is under STSOL? 



NB said:


> Jyosh said:
> 
> 
> > Hi guys, a basic question.. skilled wife should be of same profession or any profession as long as coming under MLTSSL..
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> Can I also claim 5 points after November if my occupation is under MLTSSL and spouse occupation is under STSOL?


English 5 points don’t require any skills assessment 
As long as your spouse has competent English score, you can claim 5 points under 189 and 190. No skills assessment required at all
If you are talking about skilled spouse points which will become 10, then that cannot be claimed under 189 but only under 190

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Thank you NB for your quick response. 

So for skilled spouse 5 points both occupation should be under MLTSSL to get eligible for 5 points in 189? But can we claim 5 points this way in 190 though our occupations are under MLTSSL and STSOL? Pease eleobarte regarding this I am still bit confused. 



NB said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > Can I also claim 5 points after November if my occupation is under MLTSSL and spouse occupation is under STSOL?
> ...


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

singlarun said:


> Thank you NB for your quick response.
> 
> So for skilled spouse 5 points both occupation should be under MLTSSL to get eligible for 5 points in 189? But can we claim 5 points this way in 190 though our occupations are under MLTSSL and STSOL? Pease eleobarte regarding this I am still bit confused.


I am now talking about pre Nov 16

Your are in MLTSSL, your spouse under STSOL
You cannot claim points under 189
You can claim 5 points under 190

After Nov 16
No skills assessment required, but only competent English score 
5 points both under 189 and 190 

You are in MLTSSL and spouse under STSOL
You can claim 10 points only under 190 ( you cannot claim the 5 points for English again)

Cheers


----------



## singlarun (Oct 4, 2018)

Got your point thank you once again for this detailed explanation.


NB said:


> singlarun said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you NB for your quick response.
> ...


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

NB said:


> It’s a classic case of grapes are sour
> 
> Cheers


I hope people realise I was clearly being sarcastic. The idea that immigrants with 85 points are lazy is nonsensical


----------



## rohan11 (Apr 18, 2018)

HI everyone , 

I had a very strange case with my EOI. 

I initially submitted my EOI on 20-SEP-2017 with 65 points , Last year I updated it for 70 point so DOE changed and in May 2018, again I updated my EOI for 80 points so DOE became 26-MAY-2019 and following is the scenario: 

EOI initially submitted Date : 20-SEP-2017
DOE1 = 01-APR-2018
DOE2 = 26-MAY-2019 

Now I got an email that my EOI has been expired with respect to EOI initially submitted Date. 

I suppose that 2 years of expiration is calculated by DOE instead of EOI initially submitted Date. please comment either my understanding is correct or wrong and what should I do now ?


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

rohan11 said:


> HI everyone ,
> 
> I had a very strange case with my EOI.
> 
> ...


You should have lodged a new EOI every time your points change so that you get full 2 years validity
The department rules are clear
The validity is 2 years from the date the EOI is first created

So you have no option but to submit a new EOI
You have lost 4 months seniority but can’t help it

Cheers


----------



## denominator (Sep 19, 2019)

Where can I see the cut-off rates for all the occupations for the last invitation round?

This page only shows 8 occupations (accountants, auditors, electronics engineering, industrial engineering, other engineering professionals, ICT business analysts, software application programmers and computer network professionals)

https://immi.homeaffairs.gov.au/visas/working-in-australia/skillselect/invitation-rounds


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DavidFontaine said:


> I hope people realise I was clearly being sarcastic. The idea that immigrants with 85 points are lazy is nonsensical


Sarcasm or not, it was in very poor taste
You should apologise 

Cheers


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

NB said:


> DavidFontaine said:
> 
> 
> > I hope people realise I was clearly being sarcastic. The idea that immigrants with 85 points are lazy is nonsensical
> ...


I apologise for your poor grasp of humour


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

DavidFontaine said:


> I apologise for your poor grasp of humour


You are not worthy of a response
Have added to ignore list 

Cheers


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

NB said:


> DavidFontaine said:
> 
> 
> > I apologise for your poor grasp of humour
> ...


Go outside


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

List of EOIs in the system till 31st July.

Not sure if already posted in previous discussions.









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## hamza-93 (Feb 10, 2019)

naman1282 said:


> List of EOIs in the system till 31st July.
> 
> Not sure if already posted in previous discussions.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


Interesting, where did you get this information from?


----------



## AussieStudent2014 (Jul 18, 2018)

hamza-93 said:


> Interesting, where did you get this information from?


From here.

This can be used with current invitation number and extrapolating invites since August to calculate the backlog...









Sent from my SM-G975F using Tapatalk


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

Someone has posted FOI image which has data for pro rata till August 2019 in other October 2019 invitation thread but cannot see it on the website of homeaffairs that data. I am not sure how he got it but the backlog in that data is huge for 85 points as well.


----------



## sammaleki (Jul 30, 2019)

The homeaffairs department has not yet published stats of the Sept round!!! Why there is such a long delay to publish the available and handy data?

any guesses when they are going to put up the Sept round stats?


----------



## GandalfandBilbo (Sep 17, 2019)

sammaleki said:


> The homeaffairs department has not yet published stats of the Sept round!!! Why there is such a long delay to publish the available and handy data?
> 
> any guesses when they are going to put up the Sept round stats?


Everyone already knows it was 100 invites for 189 and 100 for 489, it is up to them, there will be an update before end of this week anyway.


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

sammaleki said:


> The homeaffairs department has not yet published stats of the Sept round!!! Why there is such a long delay to publish the available and handy data?
> 
> any guesses when they are going to put up the Sept round stats?


The delay is due to their wish to be arrogant and not to be transparent with the applicants usually they update anywhere between 21 to 30th of every month.


----------



## Diegoforlan (Sep 9, 2019)

As per data in FOI for aug 242 ppl were on 85 points and 592 on 80 points for 2613 code till 11th August. That's a huge backlog considering 100 invitation per month


----------



## berriberri (Nov 22, 2017)

DavidFontaine said:


> I'd like to know how all these low-skilled lazy Indians are getting the 85 points required for an invite.
> 
> Many Australians want more Europeans and less Indians and Chinese. The problem with this is that their country is smack-bang in the middle of nowhere and several days from the nearest country with a shared culture. There are huge sacrifices required in moving to such an isolated place and if you're already in a country with prospects and a strong economy there's little motivation to pay the 10s of thousands required to go through the visa loopholes. Therefore, the main applicants are people from countries where the living standard is low enough to warrant them sacrificing everything to move to Australia.
> 
> Therefore, unless they want to move their country closer to Spain, there's very little they can do.


Dude hahahahahaha Trump20 campaign would love to get you onboard.


----------



## Pathpk (Dec 3, 2017)

"I'd like to know how all these low-skilled lazy Indians are getting the 85 points required for an invite."

I'm 100% sure that's meant to be sarcastic comment in response to a racist news article.

It's a statement saying people getting 85 pts can't be low-skilled lazy,


----------



## yumz683 (Sep 19, 2019)

GandalfandBilbo said:


> Everyone already knows it was 100 invites for 189 and 100 for 489, it is up to them, there will be an update before end of this week anyway.


Wow, they are becoming so predictable. It is indeed 100 invites as expected and 85 is the new cut-off selection score. Production and other Engineers have made it to 95. It would be nice to know how many people they selected in individual occupations and how many were of single, and how many partnered applicants claimed partner points. Considering Aug.1 FOE, it seems only 85+ will be selected till Dec. round.


----------



## DavidFontaine (Jan 30, 2014)

Pathpk said:


> "I'd like to know how all these low-skilled lazy Indians are getting the 85 points required for an invite."
> 
> I'm 100% sure that's meant to be sarcastic comment in response to a racist news article.
> 
> It's a statement saying people getting 85 pts can't be low-skilled lazy,


Thank you. At least one person got it


----------



## australiandreams (Aug 21, 2019)

September Round is out!


----------



## OnlyHuman (Sep 10, 2019)

yumz683 said:


> GandalfandBilbo said:
> 
> 
> > Everyone already knows it was 100 invites for 189 and 100 for 489, it is up to them, there will be an update before end of this week anyway.
> ...


That is the general idea. They are implementing new points system from 16/11 and we will have a clear picture of where we stand. Cut off is bound to increase by at least 5 more points.


----------



## digitalninja (Apr 3, 2020)

Max you can get is 10. A partner without skill is no use to Australia


----------

